# Germania, più di 65 mila contagiati:"Situazione catastrofica"



## Tifo'o (18 Novembre 2021)

Nuovo record di contagi in Germania da quando è iniziata la pandemia. Nelle ultime ore si sono registrati 65371 contagiati. Nonostante la regola del 2g (vaccinato o guarito per accedere a tutto) i contagio non rallenta. Per ora in Germania i vaccinati completi sono sotto il 70%, la Merkel parla di situazione preoccupante. Si parla anche di introdurre il tampone come aggiunta. Ovvero oltre ad essere vaccinati, bisognerà presentare un tampone negativo. Per gli anestesisti tedeschi la Germania va verso la catastrofe.


----------



## Devil man (18 Novembre 2021)

ripeto.. il vaccino non funziona è un preservativo bucato in più parti.. con le nuove varianti non funziona più... e la storiella che se ti vaccini non m-uori o lo contrai in maniera più leggera è una balla..

che ridere ora ai vaccinati da 3 dose dovranno fare il tampone.... li si che ci sarà da sbellicarsi..


----------



## Butcher (18 Novembre 2021)

Moriremo tutti per la 100° volta


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nuovo record di contagi in Germania da quando è iniziata la pandemia. Nelle ultime ore si sono registrati 65371 contagiati. Nonostante la regola del 2g (vaccinato o guarito per accedere a tutto) i contagio non rallenta. Per ora in Germania i vaccinati completi sono sotto il 70%, la Merkel parla di situazione preoccupante. Si parla anche di introdurre il tampone come aggiunta. Ovvero oltre ad essere vaccinati, bisognerà presentare un tampone negativo. Per gli anestesisti tedeschi la Germania va verso la catastrofe.


Cerchiamo di capire questi numeri : la situazione negli ospedali come è?

Di certo sulla germania non si può dire sia un 'villaggio', come si diceva ieri su Gibilterra.

Tra non molto anche da noi non basterà più il vaccino . Terribile.
Tamponi per tutti.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nuovo record di contagi in Germania da quando è iniziata la pandemia. Nelle ultime ore si sono registrati 65371 contagiati. Nonostante la regola del 2g (vaccinato o guarito per accedere a tutto) i contagio non rallenta. Per ora in Germania i vaccinati completi sono sotto il 70%, la Merkel parla di situazione preoccupante. Si parla anche di introdurre il tampone come aggiunta. Ovvero oltre ad essere vaccinati, bisognerà presentare un tampone negativo. Per gli anestesisti tedeschi la Germania va verso la catastrofe.



A Wuhan mica c'hanno il RDC.

Lì si deve lavorare sodo e produrre nuovi vairus, eh.

A che punto sta l'indagine di quelli dell'OMS? Sono morti tutti anche loro per Covidde oppure stanno ancora cercando dov'è Wuhan sulla cartina?


----------



## bmb (18 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ripeto.. il vaccino non funziona è un preservativo bucato in più parti.. con le nuove varianti non funziona più... e la storiella che se ti vaccini non m-uori o lo contrai in maniera più leggera è una balla..
> 
> che ridere ora ai vaccinati da 3 dose dovranno fare il tampone.... li si che ci sarà da sbellicarsi..


Non funziona? Guarda i dati delle terapie intensive del 17 novembre 2020 e quelli di ieri in Italia. Poi guarda anche chi è in terapia intensiva, se è con o senza vaccino, se ha 0,1,2 o più patologie e quanti anni ha. Poi se ne parla.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ripeto.. il vaccino non funziona è un preservativo bucato in più parti.. con le nuove varianti non funziona più... e la storiella che se ti vaccini non m-uori o lo contrai in maniera più leggera è una balla..
> 
> che ridere ora ai vaccinati da 3 dose dovranno fare il tampone.... li si che ci sarà da sbellicarsi..


Attento a quel che affermi, potresti esser bruciato come le streghe.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nuovo record di contagi in Germania da quando è iniziata la pandemia. Nelle ultime ore si sono registrati 65371 contagiati. Nonostante la regola del 2g (vaccinato o guarito per accedere a tutto) i contagio non rallenta. Per ora in Germania i vaccinati completi sono sotto il 70%, la Merkel parla di situazione preoccupante. Si parla anche di introdurre il tampone come aggiunta. Ovvero oltre ad essere vaccinati, bisognerà presentare un tampone negativo. Per gli anestesisti tedeschi la Germania va verso la catastrofe.


Leggevo ieri, in effetti con 300 morti al giorno e pandemia in espansione non sono messi bene.

Bisogna dirlo: bravi gli italiani! Ci siamo vaccinati in massa.

Giusto l' altro giorno un funzionario della sanità tedesca l' ha detto chiaramente: prendendo come esempio noi e il Portogallo, sarebbe bastato un 10/15 % in più di crucchi vaccinati per risolvere la situazione.

Adesso è tardi, non so cosa potranno fare.

Sta variante pluton-china-delta se fosse spuntata nel periodo pre-vaccini, ci avrebbe chiuso in casa per un anno intero.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A Wuhan mica c'hanno il RDC.
> 
> Lì si deve lavorare sodo e produrre nuovi vairus, eh.
> 
> A che punto sta l'indagine di quelli dell'OMS? Sono morti tutti anche loro per Covidde oppure stanno ancora cercando dov'è Wuhan sulla cartina?


Hanno trovato il passaggio a livello abbassato e hanno deciso di prendere una stradina laterale.
Si sono trovati di colpo nel quasi 1500 , solo che non era un film.

Moriremo tutti come i babbo.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Novembre 2021)

A questo punto possiamo buttare giù qualche teoria (se posso ovviamente chiedo il permesso, sono ignorante in queste cose. Però mi pare di capire che questi "esperti" ad oggi non ne che ne abbiano azzeccato tante per rispetto di quello che fanno. Se loro brancolano nel buio posisiamo farlo noi ignoranti o no)

- I contagi erano calati per l'estate (come la scorsa estate)
- I vaccini funzionano ma.... a limitazione tipo 2 o 3 mesi. Teoria più probabile 
- Questo vairus è davvero orribile (forse manco naturale, però non puoi dirlo perché altrimenti credi nelle sciie chimiche, le torri gemelle cadute perché c'erano gli esplosivi pronti nel parcheggio ecc.)
- In ospedale ci vanno solo i no-vax. Ma mi sembra davvero strana come cosa, aspetto i più esperti.
- I politici e scenziati continuano a sfruttare la cosa.. vuoi per mangiarci su o voi per altro non lo so..


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Leggevo ieri, in effetti con 300 morti al giorno e pandemia in espansione non sono messi bene.
> 
> Bisogna dirlo: bravi gli italiani! Ci siamo vaccinati in massa.
> 
> ...


Pensi che quei 15 punti percentuali spostino gli equilibri?
I piccini sono scoperti sia da noi che da loro.
Io aspetterei temperature più fredde prima di trarre conclusioni affrettate.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Hanno trovato il passaggio a livello abbassato e hanno deciso di prendere una stradina laterale.
> Si sono trovati di colpo nel quasi 1500 , solo che non era un film.
> 
> Moriremo tutti come i babbo.


Sei sempre il meglio.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ripeto.. il vaccino non funziona è un preservativo bucato in più parti.. con le nuove varianti non funziona più... e la storiella che se ti vaccini non m-uori o lo contrai in maniera più leggera è una balla..
> 
> che ridere ora ai vaccinati da 3 dose dovranno fare il tampone.... li si che ci sarà da sbellicarsi..



ognuno è libero di vaccinarsi o meno, ma dire che non funziona il vaccino è semplicemente falso. I numeri non sono opinabili, il vaccino riduce di 7-8-9 volte la possibilità di morire. Lo metto in percentuale altrimenti non si capisce, chi non è vaccinato ha 700%-800%-900% in più di possibilità di morire.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pensi che quei 15 punti percentuali spostino gli equilibri?
> I piccini sono scoperti sia da noi che da loro.
> Io aspetterei temperature più fredde prima di trarre conclusioni affrettate.


i dati finora parlano chiaro: tutte le nazioni che avevano tenuto linee più lassiste stanno ora per adottare misure simili al green pass, se non addirittura predisporre nuovi lockdown. I Paesi dell'est, paradiso dei no vax, sono sull'orlo del caos (ucraina con 17% di vaccinati ha un eccesso di mortalità spaventoso). Poi chiaro che la situazione è destinata a peggiorare anche da noi, perché una soluzione definitiva non si è ancora trovata. Ma le differenze nell'andamento delle curve nei vari Paesi credo abbiano poco a che fare con fattori climatici (che pure hanno un peso)


----------



## Devil man (18 Novembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non funziona? Guarda i dati delle terapie intensive del 17 novembre 2020 e quelli di ieri in Italia. Poi guarda anche chi è in terapia intensiva, se è con o senza vaccino, se ha 0,1,2 o più patologie e quanti anni ha. Poi se ne parla.


Se stiamo facendo così bene allora perchè abbiamo ridotto il greenpass a 9-7 mesi e da 48-24 ore il tampone??? forse i dati non sono come dicono?? cioè l'europa ci invidia e di conseguenza aumentiamo le restrizioni?? siamo masochisti??


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Se stiamo facendo così bene allora perchè abbiamo ridotto il greenpass a 9-7 mesi e da 48-24 ore il tampone??? forse i dati non sono come dicono?? cioè l'europa ci invidia e di conseguenza aumentiamo le restrizioni?? siamo masochisti??


forse perché la situazione è in divenire e le decisioni vengono di volta in volta corrette in base ai dati raccolti?


----------



## Andris (18 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tra non molto anche da noi non basterà più il vaccino . Terribile.
> Tamponi per tutti.


non ci si alza più presto per i mezzi pubblici o il traffico, ma per la fila per il tampone
la nuova normalità

ovviamente gratis e immediato per i politici, come mostrato in tv...ecco perchè non prendono a cuore la faccenda.
mi piacerebbe veder letta nipote che si alza alle sei e va in fila per farsi il tampone ogni due giorni



>


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Novembre 2021)

Comunque voglio spezzare una lancia a favore degli scenziati.. forse sapevano davvero che questi vaccini non erano duraturi o comunque avevano il presentimento. Per ovvi motivi non potevano dirlo. Se ad aprile avessero detto che dopo 4/6 mesi era necessario un'altra bella dose, secondo me nessuno avrebbe fatto il vaccino. Meglio mentire e dire che siete apposto 1 anno.. poi aspettare la scusa del natale per farsi un richiamo.

Intanto sta uscendo il nuovo vaccino novavax basato su proteine ricombinanti (altre tecnologia roba da Goblin).. se qualcuno è pronto per fare da cavia a questo nuovo drink nel 2022.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A questo punto possiamo buttare giù qualche teoria (se posso ovviamente chiedo il permesso, sono ignorante in queste cose. Però mi pare di capire che questi "esperti" ad oggi non ne che ne abbiano azzeccato tante per rispetto di quello che fanno. Se loro brancolano nel buio posisiamo farlo noi ignoranti o no)
> 
> - I contagi erano calati per l'estate (come la scorsa estate)
> - I vaccini funzionano ma.... a limitazione tipo 2 o 3 mesi. Teoria più probabile
> ...


Aggiungo che i vaccini proteggono dai sintomi gravi, non dal fatto di contrarre il virus.
Questo significa che all'interno della popolazione vaccinata il virus circola eccome e in larga parte senza sintomi, per cui è molto piu difficile da individuare diventando potenzialmente micidiale per i non vaccinati.

E queste varianti che circolano adesso sono notoriamente piu aggressive e letali delle precedenti. Chi è vaccinato è protetto dai sintomi gravi, chi non lo è si trova molto esposto, come stiamo vedendo in Germania dove hanno oltre 4000 persone in terapia intensiva, numeri mai raggiunti finora con le precedenti ondate.


----------



## JoKeR (18 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A Wuhan mica c'hanno il RDC.
> 
> Lì si deve lavorare sodo e produrre nuovi vairus, eh.
> 
> A che punto sta l'indagine di quelli dell'OMS? Sono morti tutti anche loro per Covidde oppure stanno ancora cercando dov'è Wuhan sulla cartina?


Devono ancora cercare la tennista che ha denunciato abusi.
Scomparsi pure quella.


----------



## Marilson (18 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A questo punto possiamo buttare giù qualche teoria (se posso ovviamente chiedo il permesso, sono ignorante in queste cose. Però mi pare di capire che questi "esperti" ad oggi non ne che ne abbiano azzeccato tante per rispetto di quello che fanno. Se loro brancolano nel buio posisiamo farlo noi ignoranti o no)
> 
> - I contagi erano calati per l'estate (come la scorsa estate) *probabile*
> - I vaccini funzionano ma.... a limitazione tipo 2 o 3 mesi. Teoria più probabile *no. I vaccini proteggono almeno per 12 mesi. Si anticipa la terza dose solo per riportare su gli anticorpi da massimizzare anche la riduzione di trasmissione. Ma come protezione dalla malattia (morte e ricovero) la doppia dose ha lunga durata.*
> ...



Rispondo punto per punto sopra.


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pensi che quei 15 punti percentuali spostino gli equilibri?
> I piccini sono scoperti sia da noi che da loro.
> Io aspetterei temperature più fredde prima di trarre conclusioni affrettate.


Noi ci stiamo salvando perché qui è ancora primavera se non estate. Altro che vaccini


----------



## Devil man (18 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> no va vax


gia così non mi ispira fiducia


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ripeto.. il vaccino non funziona è un preservativo bucato in più parti.. con le nuove varianti non funziona più... e *la storiella che se ti vaccini non m-uori o lo contrai in maniera più leggera è una balla*..
> 
> che ridere ora ai vaccinati da 3 dose dovranno fare il tampone.... li si che ci sarà da sbellicarsi..


Stai dicendo un'inesattezza grave.
Assolutamente è PROVATO che i vaccini proteggono alla grande contro le forme gravi della malattia (dopo 6-9 mesi la protezione cala dal 95% all'80-85).
Il problema semmai è che non proteggono molto dal contagio in se, seppur asintomatico o paucisintomatico, quindi non riducono la mole delle infezioni.
Problema causato dal fatto che i vaccini sono stati ideati contro la prima variante "originale", e in mezzo sono passate variante alfa e delta.


----------



## Andris (18 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> i dati finora parlano chiaro: tutte le nazioni che avevano tenuto linee più lassiste stanno ora per adottare misure simili al green pass, se non addirittura predisporre nuovi lockdown. I Paesi dell'est, paradiso dei no vax, sono sull'orlo del caos (ucraina con 17% di vaccinati ha un eccesso di mortalità spaventoso). Poi chiaro che la situazione è destinata a peggiorare anche da noi, perché una soluzione definitiva non si è ancora trovata. Ma le differenze nell'andamento delle curve nei vari Paesi credo abbiano poco a che fare con fattori climatici (che pure hanno un peso)


perchè hanno problemi nella sanità maggiori, non per il covid di per sè.
questo è ciò che sfugge.
se i ricoveri bulgari fossero altrove non ci sarebbe alcun problema grave con numeri gestibili
e perchè hanno problemi sanitari ?
chiedilo all'UE e ai suoi proverbiali tagli per avere poca spesa pubblica

comunque tutta la vita meglio vivere come quei paesi non in trincea covid e far morire qualcuno in più rispetto all'appiattimento da perenne trincea covid vigente qui
non ci penserei neanche un secondo


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque voglio spezzare una lancia a favore degli scenziati.. forse sapevano davvero che questi vaccini non erano duraturi o comunque avevano il presentimento. Per ovvi motivi non potevano dirlo. Se ad aprile avessero detto che dopo 4/6 mesi era necessario un'altra bella dose, secondo me nessuno avrebbe fatto il vaccino. Meglio mentire e dire che siete apposto 1 anno.. poi aspettare la scusa del natale per farsi un richiamo.
> 
> Intanto sta uscendo il nuovo vaccino novavax basato su proteine ricombinanti (altre tecnologia roba da Goblin).. se qualcuno è pronto per fare da cavia a questo nuovo drink nel 2022.


io lo scrissi su facebook quando il vaccino ancora non era nemmeno disponibile."non ve lo dicono per non allarmarvi, ma il vaccino andrà fatto ogni anno". perché era facilmente intuibile fosse così. Per la verità ero stato pure ottimista


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> io lo scrissi su facebook quando il vaccino ancora non era nemmeno disponibile."non ve lo dicono per non allarmarvi, ma il vaccino andrà fatto ogni anno". perché era facilmente intuibile fosse così. Per la verità ero stato pure ottimista


Certo è inevitabile, chi pensava il contrario è un babbeo con tutto il rispetto.

Il Covid 19 è un virus nuovo, dunque muta a velocità altissima, lo dicono penso dal primo giorno ragazzi...

Questo significa che i vaccini, come gli antivirali che stanno sviluppando, devono essere aggiornati continuamente visto che appunto il virus muta nel giro di pochi mesi.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Noi ci stiamo salvando perché qui è ancora primavera se non estate. Altro che vaccini


Bingo.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pensi che quei 15 punti percentuali spostino gli equilibri?
> I piccini sono scoperti sia da noi che da loro.
> Io aspetterei temperature più fredde prima di trarre conclusioni affrettate.


Ammazza se li spostano.

Sono 10 milioni di persone in più che si faranno il giro di covid in Germania.
10 milioni significa a spanne 400.000 ricoveri e 50.000 morti

Ma te lo dicono loro stessi, lascia perdere la mia opinione.

Qui sono preoccupati per quei 2-3 milioni di over 50 non vaccinati.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> non ci si alza più presto per i mezzi pubblici o il traffico, ma per la fila per il tampone
> la nuova normalità
> 
> ovviamente gratis e immediato per i politici, come mostrato in tv...ecco perchè non prendono a cuore la faccenda.
> mi piacerebbe veder letta nipote che si alza alle sei e va in fila per farsi il tampone ogni due giorni


No , ma che dici mai?
Siamo tornati alla vita normale.

L'aperitivo nuova unità di misura della vita.


----------



## Devil man (18 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Stai dicendo un'inesattezza grave.
> Assolutamente è PROVATO che i vaccini proteggono alla grande contro le forme gravi della malattia (dopo 6-9 mesi la protezione cala dal 95% all'80-85).
> Il problema semmai è che non proteggono molto dal contagio in se, seppur asintomatico o paucisintomatico, quindi non riducono la mole delle infezioni.
> Problema causato dal fatto che i vaccini sono stati ideati contro la prima variante "originale", e in mezzo sono passate variante alfa e delta.


e io che ho detto?? dopo le nuove varianti non servono a nulla e la durata come hai detto è ridicola.. e che non proteggono un cavolo dal contagio... poi che si continua a morire essendo vaccinati è la verità ( per me il fattore più importante è il tuo stato di salute e l'aggressività del virus )... la bugia lo ha detto Draghi.

poi diciamocelo... se la durata da 12 va a 9 poi a 7 e poi a 5.. io non so voi ma imbottirmi di questo vaccino ogni 5-6 mesi con la tecnologia Spike farmi 6 vaccini in 1 anno e mezzo se lo scordano..


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> perchè hanno problemi nella sanità maggiori, non per il covid di per sè.
> questo è ciò che sfugge.
> se i ricoveri bulgari fossero altrove non ci sarebbe alcun problema grave con numeri gestibili
> e perchè hanno problemi sanitari ?
> ...


quella dei tagli della sanità per colpa dell'UE è una delle piuù grandi leggende metropolitante di questo secolo


----------



## Andris (18 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> quella dei tagli della sanità per colpa dell'UE è una delle piuù grandi leggende metropolitante di questo secolo


per nulla, visto che ti spalleggi con i numeri non faticherai a trovarli.
c'è una proporzionalità diretta tra l'UE e i tagli nel settore sanitario, più l'unione si è espansa nel controllo e le regole sono divenute stringenti più tagli ci sono stati in Italia


----------



## overlord (18 Novembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non funziona? Guarda i dati delle terapie intensive del 17 novembre 2020 e quelli di ieri in Italia. Poi guarda anche chi è in terapia intensiva, se è con o senza vaccino, se ha 0,1,2 o più patologie e quanti anni ha. Poi se ne parla.



Solo per fare un esempio, io abito in un paese da 20000 abitanti. L'anno scorso in questa settimana di novembre avevamo oltre 300 contagiati. Ieri erano 11 (tra l'altro tutti a casa nessuno ospedalizzato). L'anno scorso non si poteva fare nulla di nulla mentre quest'anno bar ristoranti stadi concerti musei cinema parchi divertimento palestre e piscine. Io sto facendo di tutto coi figli e senza.
Poi possiamo discutere su tutto: gestione delle norme, green pass, tamponi e tutto il resto. Ma dire che il vaccino non serve è una minchiata bella e buona. Punto e basta.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ammazza se li spostano.
> 
> Sono 10 milioni di persone in più che si faranno il giro di covid in Germania.
> 10 milioni significa a spanne 400.000 ricoveri e 50.000 morti
> ...


Io mi preoccupo più per i piccini, francamente.
Tra loro il virus troverà :
a) terreno fertile;
b) non grande disponibilità alla vaccinazione(mia sensazione, ovviamente).

Le prossime mutazioni possono essere pericolose per i più piccoli molto più che per noi altri.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Noi ci stiamo salvando perché qui è ancora primavera se non estate. Altro che vaccini


Credo pure io, è un autunno decisamente caldo e mite, l'anno scorso mi pare venne una piccola ondata di freddo che duro un paio di settimane in autunno se non sbaglio, quest'anno invece per ora proprio nulla. Io ho ancora i termo di casa spenti e 20 gradi in casa


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Novembre 2021)

Comunque ragazzi guardate che un 10-15% di vaccinati in più fa tutta la differenza del mondo ad alti livelli.
Si tratta di abbattere comunque in un certo grado la circolazione e la possibilità che i non vaccinati contraggano il virus.
Visto che comprendo che il concetto possa essere di difficile comprensione, allego un disegnino che può aiutare molto la comprensione (ha aiutato anche me!) 

Nel primo disegno, ci sono circa il 70% di vaccinati (segnati in verde) e 30% di non vaccinati (in bianco) 
Si vede che la trasmissione del virus (linea rossa) si propaga (a onor del vero, anche tra i vaccinati seppur in maniera minore, come mostrato comunque nel disegno) e arriva alla fine ad aver contagiato 11 persone.
Nel secondo, con l'85%, i contagi crollano a 3.
Con il 90% (teorico), già sarebbe circa 1.
E tutto ciò con un vaccino che NON blocca la trasmissione, ma si limita a ridurne le possibilità.


----------



## Alkampfer (18 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A questo punto possiamo buttare giù qualche teoria (se posso ovviamente chiedo il permesso, sono ignorante in queste cose. Però mi pare di capire che questi "esperti" ad oggi non ne che ne abbiano azzeccato tante per rispetto di quello che fanno. Se loro brancolano nel buio posisiamo farlo noi ignoranti o no)
> 
> - I contagi erano calati per l'estate (come la scorsa estate)
> - I vaccini funzionano ma.... a limitazione tipo 2 o 3 mesi. Teoria più probabile
> ...


io ho piu amiche infermiere e mi confermano che quasi tutti i ricoverati sono vaccinati. questo nella mia zona ovviamente. non so in italia.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io mi preoccupo più per i piccini, francamente.
> Tra loro il virus troverà :
> a) terreno fertile;
> b) non grande disponibilità alla vaccinazione(mia sensazione, ovviamente).
> ...



Cani, gatti ed animali domestici. Tra poco ci arriviamo.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io mi preoccupo più per i piccini, francamente.
> Tra loro il virus troverà :
> a) terreno fertile;
> b) non grande disponibilità alla vaccinazione(mia sensazione, ovviamente).
> ...


Si è plausibile quanto dici.

Vedremo guarda.

Fatti i vaccini > l' unico rischio è proprio quello che indichi.

Maledetti musi gialli, per l' eternità.

Se non li hanno rasi al suolo è solo per questioni economiche.

Fosse stato qualcun altro...


----------



## Andris (18 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi guardate che un 10-15% di vaccinati in più fa tutta la differenza del mondo ad alti livelli.



sì ma l'età è da valutare pure.
vaccinare uno di 12 anni e uno di 72 non è lo stesso.
sempre tenendo presente che la quasi totalità di chi prende il virus è asintomatico o quasi, per cui neanche si accorge di averlo e questo dai tempi della versione alfa insomma prima dei vaccini.
ad esempio, dopo che dei ragazzi se lo passano alla partita di calcetto cosa accade al gruppo squadra?
assolutamente nulla.
se vanno dalla nonna...allora il problema sarà della nonna, non loro che non possono giocare a calcetto senza vaccino
sono i deboli che devono prendere maggiori precauzioni, non i più forti
la nonna si barrica in casa o mette il parafaccia di plastica, i guanti monouso etc
è un suo problema


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Novembre 2021)

Giusto che in Germania tamponino anche i vaccinati.
Spero che a breve venga fatto anche in Italia,tamponi per tutti i vaccinati.
A PAGAMENTO ovviamernte,dato che la maggior parte di questi asini non voleva i tamponi gratuiti per quelli non vaccinati.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Cani, gatti ed animali domestici. Tra poco ci arriviamo.


Non so se hai visto il video che circolava ieri: un cinese bardato che entrava in una casa di un infetto, e il povero cane ucciso a *bastonate in testa* a sangue freddo.

Sono dei barbari. Ho dovuto chiudere o mi sentivo male, mi veniva da piangere.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Novembre 2021)

Fallimento politico annunciato.
Vivo in Germania é tutto cio é un problema politico e sociale.
*1)* Abbiamo un settore della societa che crede omeopatia anziche medicina. Questa gente e chi ci gira intorno é assolutamente contro i vaccini e non se li fara mai. Anche nel Est della Germania, quello che era la DDR, c'e tantissimi gente anti-vax.
*2)*La politica non ha voluto regole per chi va a lavorare ne ha voluto creare un obbligo al vaccino, un estate abbastanza tranquilla li ha fatto pensare che sia tutto finito. Con le elezioni tedesche a Settembre nessuno voleva fare qualcosa che poteva far arrabiare qualsiasi percentuale del popolo.

Dalle elezioni in poi non é piu successo nulla. Il governo Merkel e la CDU non hanno alcuna voglia di fare qualcosa. 'che ce ne frega, fate voi, prossimo governo' ma il prossimo governo - che per ora non esiste perche stanno ancora trattando i 3 partiti che lo dovranno formare - solo oggi riesce a mandare in parlamento una prima legge per fare qualcosa contro il COVID. Intanto la CDU ha gia dichiarato di possibilmente bloccare la legge nella seconda camera del parlamento!

Le elezioni tedesche in questo anno sono state veramente disastrose per la gestione del COVID. La passivita di chi ci governa la soffriamo ora. Non ce alcun piano, nessuno ha preparato un scenario di come agire in un autunno (e inverno) come questo. Le elezioni erano piu importanti. Per darvi un esempio: Hanno chiusi i centri di vaccinazione nonostante praticamente tutti virologi dicevano da un eternita che ci sara bisogno di vaccinazioni booster. Il governo? 'Ah, non servono centri, lo faranno solo i dottori normali per gente oltre i 60 anni'. Ed ora non sanno come gestire le vaccinazioni booster, il ministro della saluta non era minimamente preparato nonostante sia stato informato a luglio di questo possibile scenario. Anche lui era piu occupato con le elezioni. Follia totale. Ormai l'inverno é stato mandato a buone donne. Finche troveranno metodi per fare qualcosa per migliorare la situazione e finche ci sara un vero effetto sulle infezioni saremo a dicembre, statisticamente rischiamo di andare oltre i 85.000 casi al giorno.
E mentre i casi stavano gia aumentando in diverse parti hanno continuato ad aprire sempre di piu....azioni prive di ogni logica. Andate su Google e digitate 'fastnacht mainz 11 november 2021' per vedere le festivita di carnevale nella mia cita giusto una settimana fa hanno permesso un casino del genere ( peggio a Colonia 'Köln'). 


I casi estremi di Covid sono piu rari, ma diversi ospedali sono gia vicini al collasso perche i primi 18 mesi di COVID hanno esausto il personale e ora c'e totale mancanza di personale....in altre parole: Meno posti in terapia intensiva.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so se hai visto il video che circolava ieri: un cinese bardato che entrava in una casa di un infetto, e il povero cane ucciso a *bastonate in testa* a sangue freddo.
> 
> Sono dei barbari. Ho dovuto chiudere o mi sentivo male, mi veniva da piangere.



Volevo aprire un topic ma poi ho evitato, perché con cose del genere mi sale il sangue al cervello e perdo il controllo.

Il classico "bomba atomica sulla Cina" sarebbe fin troppo gentile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nuovo record di contagi in Germania da quando è iniziata la pandemia. Nelle ultime ore si sono registrati 65371 contagiati. Nonostante la regola del 2g (vaccinato o guarito per accedere a tutto) i contagio non rallenta. Per ora in Germania i vaccinati completi sono sotto il 70%, la Merkel parla di situazione preoccupante. Si parla anche di introdurre il tampone come aggiunta. Ovvero oltre ad essere vaccinati, bisognerà presentare un tampone negativo. Per gli anestesisti tedeschi la Germania va verso la catastrofe.


oh..sh*t, here we go again.


----------



## Milo (18 Novembre 2021)

Comunque io posso capire all’inizio che c’era chi non si fidava del vaccino, che era ancora sperimentale, ecc… ci poteva stare

ma ora miliardi e miliardi di dosi iniettate con lo 0.00001% di effetti collaterali cosa che anche un aulin ha effetti collaterali maggiori, e con un evidente calo di ospedalizzazioni per chi vaccinato… cosa c’è da pensare???

i numeri delle ospedalizzazioni con la stragrande maggioranza sono no vax, ci vanno anche i vaccinati, certo, ma in una percentuale nettamente inferiore e tornano più velocemente a casa.

poi il virus muta quindi presumo non si possa chiedere miracoli al vaccino, però funziona


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Giusto che in Germania tamponino anche i vaccinati.
> Spero che a breve venga fatto anche in Italia,tamponi per tutti i vaccinati.
> A PAGAMENTO ovviamernte,dato che la maggior parte di questi asini non voleva i tamponi gratuiti per quelli non vaccinati.


Se si arriva a questo, lo capirai anche tu, significa dover fare un nuovo lockdown, mica si puo tamponare tutta la popolazione a tappeto...


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Novembre 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Comunque io posso capire all’inizio che c’era chi non si fidava del vaccino, che era ancora sperimentale, ecc… ci poteva stare
> 
> ma ora miliardi e miliardi di dosi iniettate con lo 0.00001% di effetti collaterali cosa che anche un aulin ha effetti collaterali maggiori, e con un evidente calo di ospedalizzazioni per chi vaccinato… cosa c’è da pensare???
> 
> ...


E' esattamente cosi, inspiegabile la riluttanza verso uno strumento che gli salva la vita.


----------



## iceman. (18 Novembre 2021)

Premetto che non ci capisco un acca di nulla ma onestamente per tutti i vaccinati (me compreso) non capisco dove sia il problema nel fare un'altra dose 3 mesi prima della scadenza, si tratta di un'altra puntura e nulla più, 1 oretta di tempo la si trova tranquillamente in 6 mesi, a maggior ragione se si tratta di preservare la propria vita, non sono d'accordo sui tamponi da aggiungere al gp


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Novembre 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Comunque io posso capire all’inizio che c’era chi non si fidava del vaccino, che era ancora sperimentale, ecc… ci poteva stare
> 
> ma ora miliardi e miliardi di dosi iniettate con lo 0.00001% di effetti collaterali cosa che anche un aulin ha effetti collaterali maggiori, e con un evidente calo di ospedalizzazioni per chi vaccinato… cosa c’è da pensare???
> 
> ...


Credo entrino in ballo strane reazioni psicologiche.
Alla fine è semplicemente gente spaventata.


----------



## bmb (18 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Se stiamo facendo così bene allora perchè abbiamo ridotto il greenpass a 9-7 mesi e da 48-24 ore il tampone??? forse i dati non sono come dicono?? cioè l'europa ci invidia e di conseguenza aumentiamo le restrizioni?? siamo masochisti??


Va bè, sbaglio ad ostinarmi a parlare con voi. E dico voi in generale. Non ho trovato un no-vax con cui riuscire a costruire un discorso basato sul buon senso, la razionalità e il ragionamento.


----------



## Devil man (18 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Volevo aprire un topic ma poi ho evitato, perché con cose del genere mi sale il sangue al cervello e perdo il controllo.
> 
> Il classico "bomba atomica sulla Cina" sarebbe fin troppo gentile.


Piccino....  che crudeltà..


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Novembre 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Comunque io posso capire all’inizio che c’era chi non si fidava del vaccino, che era ancora sperimentale, ecc… ci poteva stare
> 
> ma ora miliardi e miliardi di dosi iniettate con lo 0.00001% di effetti collaterali cosa che anche un aulin ha effetti collaterali maggiori, e con un evidente calo di ospedalizzazioni per chi vaccinato… cosa c’è da pensare???
> 
> ...


Capisco il tuo ragionamento e lo condivido.

Aggiungo tre riflessioni pero:
- la popolazione no-vax è molto eterogenea e con motivazioni diverse. Non bisogna fare di tutta l'erba un fascio. Penso sia importante questo punto per fare informazione migliore e piu efficace.
- in una democrazia è giusto (sacrosanto) che ci sia una minoranza che la pensa diversamente, qualunque sia l'argomento.
- le posizioni radicali e violente dei no-vax vanno combattute in tutti i modi e utilizzando gli strumenti previsti dalla legge. Non si puo essere tolleranti verso l'intolleranza e la violenza, in alcun modo.

PS: io mi sono vaccinato regolarmente


----------



## pazzomania (18 Novembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Premetto che non ci capisco un acca di nulla ma onestamente per tutti i vaccinati (me compreso) non capisco dove sia il problema nel fare un'altra dose 3 mesi prima della scadenza, si tratta di un'altra puntura e nulla più, 1 oretta di tempo la si trova tranquillamente in 6 mesi, a maggior ragione se si tratta di preservare la propria vita, non sono d'accordo sui tamponi da aggiungere al gp


Calma, farsi iniettare cose a caso no, io non prendo nemmeno la tachipirina se non sono proprio devastato.

Ma davanti alle evidenze, si hai ragione.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se si arriva a questo, lo capirai anche tu, significa dover fare un nuovo lockdown, mica si puo tamponare tutta la popolazione a tappeto...


Sono sempre pessimista su questo punto.
Già quando 1 settimana fa i vari virologi ipotizzavano 30.000 contagi giornalieri nella settimana di Natale,già avevo messo in preventivo un lockdown (o mini lockdown) dal 23 dicembre al 2-3 di gennaio.

E di solito quando iniziano queste cantilene è per metterci già la pulce nell'orecchio e non farci trovare totalmente impreparati.

Tra l'altro ora oltre al 10% non vaccinato,il governo potrebbe avere altre "armi" a disposizione.
Tipo quella di essere in ritardo con la 3° dose (Bassetti per esempio è gia da qualche giorno che si lamenta del ritardo,sostenendo che l'Italia debba somministrare 1-2 milioni di terze dosi a settimana).


----------



## iceman. (18 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Calma, farsi iniettare cose a caso no, io non prendo nemmeno la tachipirina se non sono proprio devastato.
> 
> Ma davanti alle evidenze, si hai ragione.


Beh io il vaccino l'ho fatto pur non sapendo la sua composizione e ti dirò non la conosco manco ora, mi fido della medicina e della scienza in generale.


----------



## Milo (18 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Capisco il tuo ragionamento e lo condivido.
> 
> Aggiungo tre riflessioni pero:
> - la popolazione no-vax è molto eterogenea e con motivazioni diverse. Non bisogna fare di tutta l'erba un fascio. Penso sia importante questo punto per fare informazione migliore e piu efficace.
> ...



no ma ci mancherebbe, ma penso siano più “offensivi” i no vax contro chi si vaccina che il contrario, o perlomeno dalle mie parti.

poi ci sono anche una parte che non si può proprio vaccinare, i mi vaccino anche per loro sinceramente e ne conosco anche 3/4 persone.

purtroppo la metà dei no vax sono quelli che non sanno usare internet (non mi riferisco a questo forum), che non sanno che tutto quello che gira su internet non è vero e con un video/panzana si sono schierati irremovibili.

poi chi ha i suoi motivi ma ne è consapevole ma rispetta comunque le regole porto ovviamente rispetto


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A Wuhan mica c'hanno il RDC.
> 
> Lì si deve lavorare sodo e produrre nuovi vairus, eh.
> 
> *A che punto sta l'indagine di quelli dell'OMS? Sono morti tutti anche loro per Covidde oppure stanno ancora cercando dov'è Wuhan sulla cartina?*


allo stesso punto in cui sta l'indagine su suarez.....................................


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se si arriva a questo, lo capirai anche tu, significa dover fare un nuovo lockdown, mica si puo tamponare tutta la popolazione a tappeto...


perchè no!
come la soluzione sempre attuale di decuplicare le TI negli ospedali ed aprire tutto.
non vedo il problema............................


----------



## Marilson (18 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Noi ci stiamo salvando perché qui è ancora primavera se non estate. Altro che vaccini


in realta' non e' una questione di temperature ma di quanto tempo si passa in casa. In UK per esempio si fa tutto al chiuso, in Italia anche in autunno inoltrato la gente mangia e beve fuori. In ogni caso, pur essendoci un minimo effetto dovuto a questo, e' l'aderenza al vaccino a fare la differenza attualmente. In germania sono sotto al 70% e con la variante delta e' quasi come non avere immunita' di gregge. Peggio per loro.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Novembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> in realta' non e' una questione di temperature ma di quanto tempo si passa in casa. In UK per esempio si fa tutto al chiuso, in Italia anche in autunno inoltrato la gente mangia e beve fuori. In ogni caso, pur essendoci un minimo effetto dovuto a questo, e' l'aderenza al vaccino a fare la differenza attualmente. In germania sono sotto al 70% e con la variante delta e' quasi come non avere immunita' di gregge. Peggio per loro.


Abbiamo superato la prova delle scuole, abbiamo superato la prova dell' autunno, ora visto l' andazzo temiamo l' inverno.
Sicuramente aumenteranno, ma dovremmo reggere col 90% di vaccinati.

Chiaro che col 10 % dei vaccinati scoperto per inefficacia del vaccino + quelli non vaccinati, qualche migliaio di morti e qualche migliaio di TI dovremo "accettarle"


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè no!
> come la soluzione sempre attuale di decuplicare le TI negli ospedali ed aprire tutto.
> non vedo il problema............................


Giusto tanto ormai quelli nelle TI sono numeri e basta.
Mica sono padri madri figli mariti mogli amici di qualcuno...

Ieri in Germania oltre 4500 persone in TI con 256 morti in un solo giorno. Eppure vedo una leggerezza con cui tanti pensano a questi numeri, una cosa di una disumanità che mette i brividi.


----------



## Marilson (18 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Abbiamo superato la prova delle scuole, abbiamo superato la prova dell' autunno, ora visto l' andazzo temiamo l' inverno.
> Sicuramente aumenteranno, ma dovremmo reggere col 90% di vaccinati.
> 
> Chiaro che col 10 % dei vaccinati scoperto per inefficacia del vaccino + quelli non vaccinati, qualche migliaio di morti e qualche migliaio di TI dovremo "accettarle"


e io da vaccinato non ho problemi ad accettarle, tutti quelli che conoscono, i miei amici piu' stretti e la mia famiglia sono vaccinati con due dosi e alcuni anche con terza. Non e' veramente un problema che mi riguarda, ho perso una zia e un cugino ad aprile e credo di aver gia' dato in tal senso. Loro non hanno avuto la possibilita' di vaccinarsi purtroppo.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Giusto tanto ormai quelli nelle TI sono numeri e basta.
> Mica sono padri madri figli mariti mogli amici di qualcuno...
> 
> Ieri in Germania oltre 4500 persone in TI con 256 morti in un solo giorno. Eppure vedo una leggerezza con cui tanti pensano a questi numeri, una cosa di una disumanità che mette i brividi.


C'è poco da fare: il covid uccide quanto il cancro nei momenti peggiori delle ondate.
Stessi numeri in Italia abbiamo visto.

E' una nuova gravissima malattia da estirpare quanto prima, o limitare direi, a questo punto


----------



## Andris (18 Novembre 2021)

al Bundestag hanno la maggioranza i tre partiti della coalizione semaforo e stamane l'hanno dimostrato, ma al Bundesrat la situazione è diversa e hanno bisogno della CDU per far passare le restrizioni con green pass
faranno come sempre appello alla Merkel...non la vogliono ancora pensionare


----------



## pazzomania (18 Novembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> e io da vaccinato non ho problemi ad accettarle, tutti quelli che conoscono, i miei amici piu' stretti e la mia famiglia sono vaccinati con due dosi e alcuni anche con terza. Non e' veramente un problema che mi riguarda, ho perso una zia e un cugino ad aprile e credo di aver gia' dato in tal senso. Loro non hanno avuto la possibilita' di vaccinarsi purtroppo.


Mi spiace per le tue perdite.

Comunque si, dovremo accettarle è chiaro.

E non è detto, che in quel 10% di vaccinati su cui il vaccino non funziona, non ci possa essere anche qualche nostro caro purtroppo.


----------



## Andris (18 Novembre 2021)

*La Sassonia è il primo Land in Germania in cui si sta pensando ad un lockdown generalizzato*


Ansa


----------



## pazzomania (18 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *La Sassonia è il primo Land in Germania in cui si sta pensando ad un lockdown generalizzato*
> 
> 
> Ansa


60% di vaccinati, che roba.

Avevano la soluzione a portata di mano.


----------



## mil77 (18 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Noi ci stiamo salvando perché qui è ancora primavera se non estate. Altro che vaccini


Le temperature non c'entrano nulla. C'era il tempo che si passa al chiuso e con tante persone. E d'estate è ovviamente meno


----------



## Andris (18 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 60% di vaccinati, che roba.
> 
> Avevano la soluzione a portata di mano.


bisogna vedere cosa intendono per lockdown però., non sempre coincide la definizione con ciò che pensiamo
in passato abbiamo visto lockdown esteri che sembravano più soft della nostra vita normale italiana


----------



## pazzomania (18 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> bisogna vedere cosa intendono per lockdown però., non sempre coincide la definizione con ciò che pensiamo


Vero.

Però son messi davvero male, non ho mai letto i governanti tedeschi cosi preoccupati come adesso.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Novembre 2021)

Mi raccomando, guai ad ammettere che per una volta siamo stati bravi a far qualcosa. 

La differenza ora si vede ed è tutta colpa della Germania. 

Tamponi per i vaccinati ahaha. Chi è così idiota da credere che in Italia faranno una cosa simile?


----------



## pazzomania (18 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi raccomando, guai ad ammettere che per una volta siamo stati bravi a far qualcosa.
> 
> La differenza ora si vede ed è tutta colpa della Germania.
> 
> Tamponi per i vaccinati ahaha. Chi è così idiota da credere che in Italia faranno una cosa simile?


C' era chi urlava in TV che andavano "raddoppiati gli ospedali" 

Ci sarà qualche genio che andrà in TV a dire che la popolazione va tamponata tutta


----------



## Raryof (18 Novembre 2021)

Eccolo lì l'articolo allarmaitaliani salvi che si sono salvati anziché i bravissimi tedeschi.
Tutto pronto per la quarta dose, mi sa.
All'italienne proprio, si guarda in casa d'altri per far passare lo schifo qui.
E' un mondo fatto su misura per i boia e chi dona la testa questo.


----------



## Marco T. (18 Novembre 2021)

Ragazzi io vivo in Germania, e qua la situazione sta precipitando oggi 65.000 mila nuovi casi. Oggi verranno decisi nuovi restrizioni. 
Ed una cosa io in famiglia attualmente sto vivendo un dramma incredibile e spero che si vaccinano più gente possibile.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Novembre 2021)

Ieri parlavo col titolare della palestra in cui vado. Lui mi faceva notare che il problema non è la terza dose o la quarta, ma il fatto che abbiano fatto dei proclami fin dall'inizio. 

Giustamente mi diceva: Quando vai in ospedale per qualcosa di serio, raramente la cura che ti danno all'inizio è uguale a quella che hai fino alla guarigione, ma in quel caso nessuno dice nulla per il cambio di farmaci/cura. Con il Covid è la stessa identica cosa. 

Ragionamento che fila liscio come l'olio.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Novembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Le temperature non c'entrano nulla. C'era il tempo che si passa al chiuso e con tante persone. E d'estate è ovviamente meno


Oh Madonna come siete pignoli : è chiaro, o almeno dovrebbe esserlo, che quando si parla di caldo-freddo e/o estate-inverno non ci si riferisce necessariamente alla colonnina di mercurio che va su anziché giù ma allo stile di vita e alle abitudini che cambiano passando dalla bella stagione all'autunno/inverno.
Dopotutto da noi l'orario è cambiato da meno di 3 settimane e fino a 20 giorni fa eravamo tutti all'aperto.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> No , ma che dici mai?
> Siamo tornati alla vita normale.
> 
> L'aperitivo nuova unità di misura della vita.


È tutto passato, i vaccini ci fanno abbracciare e fare l’aperitivo.
Il peggio deve ancora venire caro Peppe. Ma il bello è che ormai si fa la battaglia contro i mulini a vento…attenzione che con questi tuoi commenti ti daranno del fascio novacs….

se vogliono che ci facciamo il tamponi devono essere gratis e fatti a domicilio altrimenti possono figliare dall’ano


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È tutto passato, i vaccini ci fanno abbracciare e fare l’aperitivo.
> Il peggio deve ancora venire caro Peppe. Ma il bello è che ormai si fa la battaglia contro i mulini a vento…attenzione che con questi tuoi commenti ti daranno del fascio novacs….
> 
> se vogliono che ci facciamo il tamponi devono essere gratis e fatti a domicilio altrimenti possono figliare dall’ano


Faranno il 5x4 o il 10x9.
Raccogli anche tu i punti tampone. 

Chi per primo avrà il naso come cyrano vince il tampone d'oro.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> C'è poco da fare: il covid uccide quanto il cancro nei momenti peggiori delle ondate.
> Stessi numeri in Italia abbiamo visto.
> 
> E' una nuova gravissima malattia da estirpare quanto prima, o limitare direi, a questo punto


Ma veramente hai scritto una cosa così???
Ecco perché non ne usciremo più….


----------



## pazzomania (18 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma veramente hai scritto una cosa così???
> Ecco perché non ne usciremo più….


UUUHH si l' ho scritta e non ne usciremo mai piùùùùùùùùùùùùùùù

Mettiti la mascherina!


----------



## hakaishin (18 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Faranno il 5x4 o il 10x9.
> Raccogli anche tu i punti tampone.
> 
> Chi per primo avrà il naso come cyrano vince il tampone d'oro.


La nuova normalitàhhhh!1!1! Che bello dai 
Adesso aspettiamo l’immancabile lochdaun Natalizio e potremo essere felice. Domani ci riabbracceremo. Domani però eh. Sempre domani.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> UUUHH si l' ho scritta e non ne usciremo mai piùùùùùùùùùùùùùùù
> 
> Mettiti la mascherina!


Ecco hai detto una buffonata praticamente ma ok

mettitela tu che ti piace tanto tutta sta roba


----------



## pazzomania (18 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ecco hai detto una buffonata praticamente ma ok
> 
> mettitela tu che ti piace tanto tutta sta roba


La amo! Ne metto 3 per bellezza

Scherzo dai, hai ragione.

Trollavo, ne sarebbero morti di più di covid che di cancro senza i lockdown in realtà.

Però amen, è passato quel momento, inutile discuterne.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La amo! Ne metto 3 per bellezza
> 
> Scherzo dai, hai ragione.
> 
> ...


Mi viene da ridere ma ok..
Inutile, insomma. Mi fa un po’ paura leggere certe cose ma vabbè dovrei essere abituato.
Però possiamo dibattere su una cosa, la ragione ce l’hai sempre tu, come il duce e il papa


----------



## DavidGoffin (18 Novembre 2021)

Ancora una volta seppur con tutti i nostri difetti ci dimostriamo i migliori, peccato per quel 20% che proprio hanno paura di vaccinarsi


----------



## danjr (18 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nuovo record di contagi in Germania da quando è iniziata la pandemia. Nelle ultime ore si sono registrati 65371 contagiati. Nonostante la regola del 2g (vaccinato o guarito per accedere a tutto) i contagio non rallenta. Per ora in Germania i vaccinati completi sono sotto il 70%, la Merkel parla di situazione preoccupante. Si parla anche di introdurre il tampone come aggiunta. Ovvero oltre ad essere vaccinati, bisognerà presentare un tampone negativo. Per gli anestesisti tedeschi la Germania va verso la catastrofe.


Per una volta occorre dire Bravo Draghi!


----------



## pazzomania (18 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi viene da ridere ma ok..
> Inutile, insomma. Mi fa un po’ paura leggere certe cose ma vabbè dovrei essere abituato.
> Però possiamo dibattere su una cosa, la ragione ce l’hai sempre tu, come il duce e il papa


Io sono peggio del duce e del papa!

Dovresti vedere al lavoro come la gente mi sta lontana quando combina qualche marachella.


----------



## cris (18 Novembre 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Comunque io posso capire all’inizio che c’era chi non si fidava del vaccino, che era ancora sperimentale, ecc… ci poteva stare
> 
> ma ora miliardi e miliardi di dosi iniettate con lo 0.00001% di effetti collaterali cosa che anche un aulin ha effetti collaterali maggiori, e con un evidente calo di ospedalizzazioni per chi vaccinato… cosa c’è da pensare???
> 
> ...


Son tutti terrorizzati e basta, i no vax son sostanzialmente la frangia ipocondriaca della popolazione. Poi per l’amor del cielo, è un diritto anche esser ipocondriaci.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Novembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Son tutti terrorizzati e basta, i no vax son sostanzialmente la frangia ipocondriaca della popolazione. Poi per l’amor del cielo, è un diritto anche esser ipocondriaci.


Pensa a tutti quelli ipocondriaci per il covid…


----------



## danjr (18 Novembre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ancora una volta seppur con tutti i nostri difetti ci dimostriamo i migliori, peccato per quel 20% che proprio hanno paura di vaccinarsi


In guerra, è siamo in guerra, vince chi esegue meglio gli ordini (sperando siano giusti). 
comunque mi fanno ridere i no vax che dicono che il vaccino non serve a nulla, a parte che basta confrontare i dati con lo scorso anno, ma poi cosa vorrebbero? Tornare in Lockdown? No perché se non lo avessero capito l’alternativa è quella


----------



## danjr (18 Novembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Son tutti terrorizzati e basta, i no vax son sostanzialmente la frangia ipocondriaca della popolazione. Poi per l’amor del cielo, è un diritto anche esser ipocondriaci.


Ma ciao.. i no vax sono davvero ipocondriaci anche secondo me


----------



## Raryof (18 Novembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Son tutti terrorizzati e basta, i no vax son sostanzialmente la frangia ipocondriaca della popolazione. Poi per l’amor del cielo, è un diritto anche esser ipocondriaci.


Ma de che? è il contrario semmai, gente che ti conta i morti di covid e te li mette sopra i morti di CANCRO.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Novembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma de che? è il contrario semmai, gente che ti conta i morti di covid e te li mette sopra i morti di CANCRO.


È l’ebola mischiato ad ogni malattia mortale. Non lo sapevi? Siamo tipo in una situazione the walking dead


----------



## danjr (18 Novembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma de che? è il contrario semmai, gente che ti conta i morti di covid e te li mette sopra i morti di CANCRO.


Fatto sta che i no vax hanno una paura matta di farsi il vaccino, con percentuali di reazioni avverse ai limiti dell’irrisorio


----------



## Raryof (18 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Fatto sta che i no vax hanno una paura matta di farsi il vaccino, con percentuali di reazioni avverse ai limiti dell’irrisorio


Non saprei, c'è chi ha una paura matta dei diavoli che vi e ci hanno messo in questa situazione.
Avete mai sentito delle dichiarazioni serie e sincere o tutto il contrario di tutto? vi fidate dei dati? beh sono gli stessi dati che calcolavano morti per coviddi gente a cui hanno sparato in faccia il tappo dello spumante a capodanno.
Potete scegliere da che parte stare, ci mancherebbe, è la vita, ma quelle sono le persone e quella è l'agenda, l'intossicazione della mente viene prima di tutto, le vostre risposte o le risposte di molti fanno capire quanto si sia ormai perso a livello di relazioni civili tra persone che poi portano a governi più "duri" e incapaci.
Questa è una guerra ma mica contro il covid, tra le persone, per cosa? per interesse di altri.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> In guerra, è siamo in guerra, vince chi esegue meglio gli ordini (sperando siano giusti).
> comunque mi fanno ridere i no vax che dicono che il vaccino non serve a nulla, *a parte che basta confrontare i dati con lo scorso anno,* ma poi cosa vorrebbero? Tornare in Lockdown? No perché se non lo avessero capito l’alternativa è quella



Ma che dati vuoi confrontare che ancora nessuno ne capisce una ceppa  
L'anno scorso eravamo in piena ondata covid,quest'anno nello stesso periodo ancora la 4° ondata non è arrivata,stanno arrivando solamente le piccole ondette e forse (forse) si scatenerà a dicembre,secondo fisici e virologi che hanno preventivato 30.000 contagi giornalieri nel mese di dicembre.

Si naviga a vista,ogni stato scruta l'orizzonte per vedere cosa sia possibile fare o che scenario si ritroverà nella propria nazione tra tot giorni/settimane per provare a stringere la cinghia e salvare il salvabile.

Ieri (o questa mattina) Crisantemo Crisanti,quindi non un Freccero,non un Puzzer no un no vax,ha detto che la situazione covid peggiore è in Irlanda,nazione con il *93% di vaccinati con doppia dose.*
Irlanda eh,quindi non un paese dell'est che in questi giorni qui dentro qualcuno derideva scrivendo "notate la differenza tra alte % di vaccinati e bassa % di vaccinati?"
L'Irlanda al momento è la nazione con più contagi al mondo,nonostante il 93% di popolazione vaccinata.

Spero che qualcuno apra la discussione su queste parole di Crisanti,perchè sono molto interessanti (non parla soltanto di irlanda,ma anche di terza dose,errori dell'italia e futuro) e riportarle senza copiare/incollare potrebbe capovolgere il senso del discorso.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Novembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma de che? è il contrario semmai, gente che ti conta i morti di covid e te li mette sopra i morti di CANCRO.


COLPEVOLE (di saper contare)

Comunque, non intendevo certo fare un classifica dell' importanza dei morti.
Ci mancherebbe altro.

Ma se di cancro muoiono circa 200.000 persone all' anno, senza i lockdown passati li avremmo probabilmente superati coi morti di covid.

Non è colpa mia che lo scrivo, è semplice aritmetica

Se poi per affermare certe idee alcuni preferiscono ignorare la realtà: "passami l' olio" cit.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Novembre 2021)

Io proporrei ad @admin di vietare di postare notizie sul Covid in questo forum. 

Ormai non sembra manco più un foro di calcio.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma che dati vuoi confrontare che ancora nessuno ne capisce una ceppa
> L'anno scorso eravamo in piena ondata covid,quest'anno nello stesso periodo ancora la 4° ondata non è arrivata,stanno arrivando solamente le piccole ondette e forse (forse) si scatenerà a dicembre,secondo fisici e virologi che hanno preventivato 30.000 contagi giornalieri nel mese di dicembre.
> 
> Si naviga a vista,ogni stato scruta l'orizzonte per vedere cosa sia possibile fare o che scenario si ritroverà nella propria nazione tra tot giorni/settimane per provare a stringere la cinghia e salvare il salvabile.
> ...


Piano pero ragazzi.

Perchè le cose vanno riportate seriamente oppure raccontiamo le barzellette e basta.

L'Irlanda ha stabilito un coprifuoco a seguito del picco dei contagi, ma proprio perchè ha il 77% della popolazione vaccinata NON HA LE STRUTTURE OSPEDALIERE A RISCHIO. Vai a leggere gli articoli in rete e vedrai che ti spiegano bene i numeri.

Nonostante abbiano il numero piu alto di contagi dall'inizio della pandemia, sono lontanissimi da quelli peggiori per ricoverati in TI e morti soprattutto, segno chiaro dell'effetto della vaccinazione di massa.

Il punto è che pero il virus sta circolando e tanto per cui temono che arrivi ovviamente alla popolazione non vaccinata e quindi stanno implementando delle misure per limitare i contatti tra popolazione vaccinata (che dunque ha green pass e non fa tamponi) con popolazione non vaccinata, altamente a rischio se contrae il virus, che con la variante attuale ha un tasso di mortalità molto piu alto delle ondate precedenti per i non vaccinati.

Leggiti bene le notizie e vedrai che ti spiegano molto bene quello che sta succedendo in Irlanda. Che poi è quello che sta succedendo in molti paesi europei.

Il pericolo adesso, ormai penso si sia capito, è la circolazione del virus in forma asintomatica nella popolazione vaccinata che puo portare a contagi di quella non vaccinata o piu fragile.


----------



## Masanijey (18 Novembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non saprei, c'è chi ha una paura matta dei diavoli che vi e ci hanno messo in questa situazione.
> Avete mai sentito delle dichiarazioni serie e sincere o tutto il contrario di tutto? vi fidate dei dati? beh sono gli stessi dati che calcolavano morti per coviddi gente a cui hanno sparato in faccia il tappo dello spumante a capodanno.
> Potete scegliere da che parte stare, ci mancherebbe, è la vita, ma quelle sono le persone e quella è l'agenda, l'intossicazione della mente viene prima di tutto, le vostre risposte o le risposte di molti fanno capire quanto si sia ormai perso a livello di relazioni civili tra persone che poi portano a governi più "duri" e incapaci.
> *Questa è una guerra ma mica contro il covid*, tra le persone, per cosa? per interesse di altri.


Io mi domando, ma ti rendi conto che stai commentando un topic dove si parla di centinaia di morti al giorno in Germania?
In Germania eh, non in Italia.
Fammi capire, cosa sta succedendo lì? Le persone muoiono per le guerre politiche?

Io rimango davvero con la mascella per terra a leggere ancora ste robe. Dopo due anni siamo ancora a questo punto. Davvero è meglio se resisto alla tentazione di entrare in queste discussioni.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Novembre 2021)

overlord ha scritto:


> Solo per fare un esempio, io abito in un paese da 20000 abitanti. L'anno scorso in questa settimana di novembre avevamo oltre 300 contagiati. Ieri erano 11 (tra l'altro tutti a casa nessuno ospedalizzato). L'anno scorso non si poteva fare nulla di nulla mentre quest'anno bar ristoranti stadi concerti musei cinema parchi divertimento palestre e piscine. Io sto facendo di tutto coi figli e senza.
> Poi possiamo discutere su tutto: gestione delle norme, green pass, tamponi e tutto il resto. Ma dire che il vaccino non serve è una minchiata bella e buona. Punto e basta.


Dire che il vaccino non funziona è il mantra dei no vax,lassa perde


----------



## Raryof (18 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma che dati vuoi confrontare che ancora nessuno ne capisce una ceppa
> L'anno scorso eravamo in piena ondata covid,quest'anno nello stesso periodo ancora la 4° ondata non è arrivata,stanno arrivando solamente le piccole ondette e forse (forse) si scatenerà a dicembre,secondo fisici e virologi che hanno preventivato 30.000 contagi giornalieri nel mese di dicembre.
> 
> Si naviga a vista,ogni stato scruta l'orizzonte per vedere cosa sia possibile fare o che scenario si ritroverà nella propria nazione tra tot giorni/settimane per provare a stringere la cinghia e salvare il salvabile.
> ...



I dati alla fine vengono usati per portare avanti misure più dure e restrittive, è un circolo vizioso, nient'altro, perché secondo la logica adesso dovremmo già essere tranquillissimi con i super vaccini super omologati e invece questa situazione porterà ad una cronicità pandemica che farà il gioco delle istituzioni e di chi ci sta controllando attraverso un coronavirus.
Se ci pensate è una diavolera unica, d'estate tutti tranquilli perché bisogna viaggiare e spostarsi, d'inverno col ritorno del freddo tutti a fare la corsa al sieretto magico o a fare la fila in farmacia, è tristissimo davvero, hanno creato dei paesi di malati immaginari, gente in fila per fare il tampone, gente che diventa cavia umana perché gli è stato imposto, gente che pende dalle parole di chi dice A e il giorno dopo dice B, gente che sta sperimentando una nuova vita, più costosa, esclusiva, come se vivessimo in un mondo di ricchi in cui o sei allineato e ricco o sei OUT. In più c'è il grosso controsenso in cui se non sei bianco ma arrivi in occidente hai maggiori diritti, questo per creare una società multiculturale e far perdere alle popolazioni la voglia di lottare o la voglia di sentirsi simili, come noi, per dire, che siamo italiani e non siamo più simili perché siamo tutti contro tutti e pensiamo di essere tranquilli o di poter considerare l'Italia un paese vivibile o non pericoloso, con tutta la feccia che importiamo e con quello che sta succedendo a livello politico, lavorativo, sociale, culturale, qui ci parlano di DDL Zan e la gente fa la fila in strada, ti creano dei temi inutili per tenerti la mente occupata ma poi ciò che deve passare passa con una leggerezza disarmante, spietata, questo sta succedendo, altro che dati, morti da tenere d'occhio, la gente crepa lo stesso, tumore, infarto ecc, ma il coronavirus tra questi è quello che dà più margine di manovra, d'estate si viaggia e d'inverno ci si fa il tampone o il siero che come già dimostrato fa veicolare il virus rendendo di fatto eterni i vaccini e non lascia scampo nemmeno a chi si è fatto punturare perché muoiono soprattutto loro che si sentono liberi o sani o salvi.


pazzomania ha scritto:


> COLPEVOLE (di saper contare)
> 
> Comunque, non intendevo certo fare un classifica dell' importanza dei morti.
> Ci mancherebbe altro.
> ...




Bene, puoi contare tutto quello che ti pare, ma leggere di 250 mila morti per covid è triste, significa inglobare tutto in una singola patologia che di fatto non determina o non ha determinato la morte di nemmeno il 90% di quelli che avevano avuto sicuramente un'altra patologia predominante pregressa.
Comunque, se vi piacciono i dati, muore gente per via dell'inquinamento, di sepsi, di infezioni varie, muoiono decine di migliaia di persone di questo ma non vengono contati e non vengono fatti i bollettini giornalieri da 2 anni circa, perché? perché non interessa e non conviene trovare cure, la società funziona che io ti do tutto il necessario per poter morire non troppo vecchio, almeno in quella attuale, in teoria il top sarebbe la morte appena raggiunta la pensione perché la vecchiaia d'ora in poi sarà roba da ricchi, non viviamo più nell'Italietta di 60 anni fa, ora il mondo è molto più marcio, globalizzato, tutte queste cure o vaccini devono intossicare le persone per fargli fare un viaggio mentale immaginario, sentirsi al sicuro, più determinati, quando in realtà sono semplicemente persone che hanno accettato il controllo della propria persona in cambio di fantomatiche cure preventive, in cambio della tanto agognata salvezza totale, vero sogno dell'uomo.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Piano pero ragazzi.
> 
> Perchè le cose vanno riportate seriamente oppure raccontiamo le barzellette e basta.
> 
> ...


Però è sbagliato quanto fatto in Irlanda.

Capisco l' abbiano fatto a fin di bene, ma con l' 80% di vaccinati, fino a che gli ospedali non sono a rischio, è contro principio mettere il coprifuoco.

Altrimenti ha ragione chi dice che non se ne esce più.


----------



## danjr (18 Novembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non saprei, c'è chi ha una paura matta dei diavoli che vi e ci hanno messo in questa situazione.
> Avete mai sentito delle dichiarazioni serie e sincere o tutto il contrario di tutto? vi fidate dei dati? *beh sono gli stessi dati che calcolavano morti per coviddi gente a cui hanno sparato in faccia il tappo dello spumante a capodanno.*
> Potete scegliere da che parte stare, ci mancherebbe, è la vita, ma quelle sono le persone e quella è l'agenda, l'intossicazione della mente viene prima di tutto, le vostre risposte o le risposte di molti fanno capire quanto si sia ormai perso a livello di relazioni civili tra persone che poi portano a governi più "duri" e incapaci.
> Questa è una guerra ma mica contro il covid, tra le persone, per cosa? per interesse di altri.


Quindi facciamo parte di un grande complotto dove sono tutti coinvolti, però poi si riescono non si sa come a scoprire queste notizie. Cioè è tutto calcolato al millesimo per ingannare il mondo, poi c'è sempre qualcuno che fa uscire la verità.


----------



## danjr (18 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma che dati vuoi confrontare che ancora nessuno ne capisce una ceppa
> L'anno scorso eravamo in piena ondata covid,quest'anno nello stesso periodo ancora la 4° ondata non è arrivata,stanno arrivando solamente le piccole ondette e forse (forse) si scatenerà a dicembre,secondo fisici e virologi che hanno preventivato 30.000 contagi giornalieri nel mese di dicembre.
> 
> Si naviga a vista,ogni stato scruta l'orizzonte per vedere cosa sia possibile fare o che scenario si ritroverà nella propria nazione tra tot giorni/settimane per provare a stringere la cinghia e salvare il salvabile.
> ...


Italia, Spagna e Portogallo sono i paesi d'Europa con la più alta percentuale di vaccinati e sono quelli messi meglio, tuttavia sarà sicuramente un caso.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Però è sbagliato quanto fatto in Irlanda.
> 
> Capisco l' abbiano fatto a fin di bene, ma con l' 80% di vaccinati, fino a che gli ospedali non sono a rischio, è contro principio mettere il coprifuoco.
> 
> Altrimenti ha ragione chi dice che non se ne esce più.


Beh dai ormai dopo tre ondate lo sappiamo come funziona...

Le conseguenze dell'aumento dei contagi si vedono dopo diversi giorni sul sistema sanitario.

Le misure ripeto servono per proteggere la popolazione non vaccinata e quella piu fragile. Il punto è cercare di non far arrivare il contagio a queste.

"Non se ne esce piu" a mio modesto modo di vedere è una mentalità sbagliata. Non siamo mai usciti dalla pandemia, che va a ondate, e per me sbaglia chi pensa (a questo punto ogni estate direi) che ne siamo fuori.
La situazione sta migliorando col tempo, ci sono vaccini efficaci per ridurre i sintomi (pure se la durata è tutta da verificare soprattutto nella popolazione piu anziana, da quanto leggo) e stanno sviluppando antivirali specifici, ma ancora il virus circola, con nuove varianti, per cui siamo ancora nel mezzo della pandemia c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Per una volta occorre dire Bravo Draghi!


per una volta? questo ci ha già salvato le chiappe quando era alla BCE, ma per gli italioti è il male! popolo veramente strano gli italioti


----------



## pazzomania (18 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh dai ormai dopo tre ondate lo sappiamo come funziona...
> 
> Le conseguenze dell'aumento dei contagi si vedono dopo diversi giorni sul sistema sanitario.
> 
> ...


Per me, almeno finchè funziona, il vaccino DEVE essere la soluzione.

Il lockdown, in casi estremi, solo per chi non si è vaccinato.

Ci mancherebbe che mi chiudono in casa da vaccinato, su questo assolutamente non concordo.

Pre-vaccino era un conto, post-vaccino è un altro.

Altrimenti, obbligassero a vaccinarsi ogni over 40, ma guai se rimettono restrizioni ai vaccinati.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me, almeno finchè funziona, il vaccino DEVE essere la soluzione.
> 
> Il lockdown, in casi estremi, solo per chi non si è vaccinato.
> 
> Ci mancherebbe che mi chiudono in casa da vaccinato, su questo assolutamente non concordo.


Infatti è quello che stanno valutando in diversi paesi, prima in Austria, ma adesso anche in altri. Ovvero il lockdown per i non vaccinati, che poi significa impedire l'accesso in determinati luoghi pubblici a chi sprovvisto di Pass anche se con tampone negativo.

Guarda che io la capisco la tua frustrazione, che è anche la mia, di fronte all'eventualità di veder di nuovo limitata la nostra autonomia nonostante il vaccino regolarmente fatto, pero io credo che proteggere la comunità sia un dovere che spetta ad ogni persona, un dovere che vale alla pari del rispetto della propria libertà individuale, non meno.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> per nulla, visto che ti spalleggi con i numeri non faticherai a trovarli.
> c'è una proporzionalità diretta tra l'UE e i tagli nel settore sanitario, più l'unione si è espansa nel controllo e le regole sono divenute stringenti più tagli ci sono stati in Italia


ho studiato ste robe per anni e ti dico che non è così, ma non cercherò di convincerti del contrario, anche perché siamo OT.


----------



## danjr (18 Novembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> I dati alla fine vengono usati per portare avanti misure più dure e restrittive, è un circolo vizioso, nient'altro, perché secondo la logica adesso dovremmo già essere tranquillissimi con i super vaccini super omologati e invece questa situazione porterà ad una cronicità pandemica che farà il gioco delle istituzioni e di chi ci sta controllando attraverso un coronavirus.
> Se ci pensate è una diavolera unica, d'estate tutti tranquilli perché bisogna viaggiare e spostarsi, d'inverno col ritorno del freddo tutti a fare la corsa al sieretto magico o a fare la fila in farmacia, è tristissimo davvero, hanno creato dei paesi di malati immaginari, gente in fila per fare il tampone, gente che diventa cavia umana perché gli è stato imposto, gente che pende dalle parole di chi dice A e il giorno dopo dice B, gente che sta sperimentando una nuova vita, più costosa, esclusiva, come se vivessimo in un mondo di ricchi in cui o sei allineato e ricco o sei OUT. In più c'è il grosso controsenso in cui se non sei bianco ma arrivi in occidente hai maggiori diritti, questo per creare una società multiculturale e far perdere alle popolazioni la voglia di lottare o la voglia di sentirsi simili, come noi, per dire, che siamo italiani e non siamo più simili perché siamo tutti contro tutti e pensiamo di essere tranquilli o di poter considerare l'Italia un paese vivibile o non pericoloso, con tutta la feccia che importiamo e con quello che sta succedendo a livello politico, lavorativo, sociale, culturale, qui ci parlano di DDL Zan e la gente fa la fila in strada, ti creano dei temi inutili per tenerti la mente occupata ma poi ciò che deve passare passa con una leggerezza disarmante, spietata, questo sta succedendo, altro che dati, morti da tenere d'occhio, la gente crepa lo stesso, tumore, infarto ecc, ma il coronavirus tra questi è quello che dà più margine di manovra, d'estate si viaggia e d'inverno ci si fa il tampone o il siero che come già dimostrato fa veicolare il virus rendendo di fatto eterni i vaccini e non lascia scampo nemmeno a chi si è fatto punturare perché muoiono soprattutto loro che si sentono liberi o sani o salvi.
> 
> 
> ...


Provo a seguire il tuo ragionamento, sulle morti puoi anche avere un barlume di ragione, ma il problema principale è sempre stato quello delle ospedalizzazioni. Sono immaginarie pure quelle? Ok facciamo finta che quella sola delle terapie domiciliari funzioni e ci si cura tutti a casa, rimangono le Terapie Intensive, sono immaginarie pure quelle? cioè in concreto volete tornare ai lockdown? far finta di nulla? 
Il vaccino non funziona? benissimo lockdown


----------



## danjr (18 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> per una volta? questo ci ha già salvato le chiappe quando era alla BCE, ma per gli italioti è il male! popolo veramente strano gli italioti


Con me sfondi una porta aperta, è sempre stato uno dei miei idoli dai tempi del bazooka


----------



## pazzomania (18 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Infatti è quello che stanno valutando in diversi paesi, prima in Austria, ma adesso anche in altri. Ovvero il lockdown per i non vaccinati, che poi significa impedire l'accesso in determinati luoghi pubblici a chi sprovvisto di Pass anche se con tampone negativo.
> 
> Guarda che io la capisco la tua frustrazione, che è anche la mia, di fronte all'eventualità di veder di nuovo limitata la nostra autonomia nonostante il vaccino regolarmente fatto, pero io credo che proteggere la comunità sia un dovere che spetta ad ogni persona, un dovere che vale alla pari del rispetto della propria libertà individuale, non meno.


No no, non ne faccio una questione di libertà.

Ma proprio di logica: da vaccinato al 90% non crepo ne finisco in ospedale, non ha senso alcuna misura.

Il vaccino è l' unica arma e deve essere quella finale, oltre per me non si puo' andare.

Perchè il virus col tempo diventerà meno pericoloso come tutti gli altri coronavirus, ma non è che capita domani.

Magari impiega anni, non è che possiamo ripetere la tiritera ogni anno.

Ora il vaccino c'è, si usi che tutto andrà bene.

Come ho scritto ormai mille volte, il massimo del peggio, scusa il gioco di parole, si è visto in Inghilterra.

Andrebbe cosi anche da noi, ospedali intasati ma senza collassi, 200 morti al giorno.

Noi siamo anche più vaccinati di loro, e poi con la terza dose la loro curva sta decrescendo, quindi, se tanto mi da tanto....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Piano pero ragazzi.
> 
> Perchè le cose vanno riportate seriamente oppure raccontiamo le barzellette e basta.
> 
> ...



Quindi ho scritto barzellette e non riportato le parole di Crisanti ?

edit:rimosso l'immagine


----------



## Raryof (18 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me, almeno finchè funziona, il vaccino DEVE essere la soluzione.
> 
> Il lockdown, in casi estremi, solo per chi non si è vaccinato.
> 
> ...


Ma non mettono nulla, stai tranquillo, i vaccinati devono sentirsi liberi di far circolare il virus in modo che il siero sia sempre necessario, è semplice logica no? o mi sbaglio? lo capite che si ritorna sempre al punto di partenza o serve anche la grafichina?
La cosa più triste è che 'sta cosa tornerà sempre nei mesi invernali e ancora non lo avete capito, solo che rispetto a prima faranno la conta dei raffreddorati mentre in realtà tutto il mondo occidentale sarà controllato e succube di limitazioni temporanee o sociali.
Nel resto del mondo come va? ovviamente il virus là mica circola, è il virus del benessere questo e guarda caso le misure qui sono più tecnologiche, restrittive, che costo che ha questa vita eh? o cavia umana gratis o essere vivente pagante per poter lavorare, diciamo tipo tassa sull'aria che si respira.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> C'è poco da fare: il covid uccide quanto il cancro nei momenti peggiori delle ondate.
> Stessi numeri in Italia abbiamo visto.
> 
> E' una nuova gravissima malattia da estirpare quanto prima, o limitare direi, a questo punto


finchè è limitata da vaccini e/o chiusure.
se sdogani tutto come chiesto da qualcuno torni all'età della pietra senza esagerazione.


----------



## danjr (18 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quindi ho scritto barzellette e non riportato le parole di Crisanti ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Intanto hai sbagliato le percentuali, è il 93% non degli aventi diritto al vaccini ma degli over 18 anni, anche l'Italia è quasi al 90% calcolando solo gli over 18.


----------



## Raryof (18 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Provo a seguire il tuo ragionamento, sulle morti puoi anche avere un barlume di ragione, ma il problema principale è sempre stato quello delle ospedalizzazioni. Sono immaginarie pure quelle? Ok facciamo finta che quella sola delle terapie domiciliari funzioni e ci si cura tutti a casa, rimangono le Terapie Intensive, sono immaginarie pure quelle? cioè in concreto volete tornare ai lockdown? far finta di nulla?
> Il vaccino non funziona? benissimo lockdown


E chi è morto? persone già malate o in fin di vita, vecchie, obese, chi è morto di vaccino? persone giovani, perfino giovanissime, effetti collaterali del vaccino? non ci è dato sapere, ma possono anche non essere mortali e quindi cronici, questo non verrà valutato o ci vorranno anni.
E' un virus del benessere infatti la cura non cura è preventiva e non termina il virus finché non termina l'interesse finanziario che c'è dietro.
La volete sapere invece la cura per i non ricchi? la morte, preventiva.
Capite il giochino? si salvano le persone facendole morire o facendogli credere di essere già malate, la malattia circola ma non uccide a parte le persone a rischio, gli interessi vanno avanti, la testa delle persone cambia e viene condizionata, tutte le misure prese passano gioco forza e così facendo si andrà in contro non alla risoluzione del problema ma a piccole privazioni continue, finché l'individuo non sarà perennemente controllato tecnologicamente, socialmente e quant'altro, ma a rigor di logica sarà più semplice far sentire un essere vivente - paziente n° 888893 una persona in piena pandemia, per me è tutta una questione di controllo tecnologico, non si scappa, così come è un controllo anticostituzionale fare i tamponi o essere trattati a seconda del proprio allineamento a certe misure o obblighi vaccinali perché poi zac c'è il locchedaun (in inglese ovviamente che è più formale e serio, così come il grin pess).
La soluzione è allinearsi o morire, inutile aspettare la fine della "malattia" o il ridimensionamento della stessa, i coronavirus non finiranno mai e state tranquilli che non diventerà un raffreddore perché quelli li stanno già contando e usano i morti per portare avanti l'emergenza, i dati servono per garantire la continuità non mettendo mai fine all'emergenza e rinvigorendola a seconda delle necessità politiche, anzi no, scienziatopolitiche cioè la nuova sanità.
Le TI non aumentate in Italia? beh bisogna mantenere l'allerta, sia mai farsi trovare pronti o sistemare un settore quando da anni hanno fatto tagli su tagli.. tanto si sa, la sanità e gli ospedali servono solamente a far morire i vecchi e i poveri fessi, per tutti gli altri c'è il siero magico.


----------



## cris (18 Novembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma de che? è il contrario semmai, gente che ti conta i morti di covid e te li mette sopra i morti di CANCRO.


Ma come, de che?
Tutte persone con una paura atroce di iniettarsi sto benedetto vaccino e basta, da li nascon tutti i discorsi, sembra che questi ci stian iniettando il plutonio. Poi ognuno la pensi come vuole.

È chiaro ad un sordocieco ormai che i vaccini siano stati quantomeno utili, non infallibili ma utili, e lo dimostrano i numeri che sono inequivocabili. Se poi ci si vuole metter le fette di salame sugli occhi, ognuno è liberissimo di farlo.

Le nazioni che han meno vaccinati sicuramente incorreranno in qualche disagio in piu, non ci vuole la palla magica per dirlo.


----------



## vota DC (18 Novembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non funziona? Guarda i dati delle terapie intensive del 17 novembre 2020 e quelli di ieri in Italia. Poi guarda anche chi è in terapia intensiva, se è con o senza vaccino, se ha 0,1,2 o più patologie e quanti anni ha. Poi se ne parla.


In Germania sono un po'più alti dell'anno scorso che si questo punto di novembre erano sotto i 200 morti al giorno. Vedendo i dati di Israele sono ottimista dato che lì il grafico è uniforme.
Però ricordiamoci dei 70 morti al giorno di agosto azzerati quando c'erano le amministrative, il nostro paese è la Cina d'Europa che può imporre il coprifuoco con zero ricoverati e dare il via libera per tutti con i cadaveri per strada. Sappiamo che mentre Speranza mentiva metteva in onda lo spot "non è facile prendere il covid".


----------



## cris (18 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Pensa a tutti quelli ipocondriaci per il covid…


Il vero problema e il perder tempo dietro a ogni scoreggia del virologo o dell opinionista tv a mio avviso, poi si esaspera tutto, sia in chi se la fa sotto per il covid e chi se la fa sotto per il vaccino.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Intanto hai sbagliato le percentuali, è il 93% non degli aventi diritto al vaccini ma degli over 18 anni, anche l'Italia è quasi al 90% calcolando solo gli over 18.


danjr,il dato non cambia assolutamente nulla con quanto scritto in precedenza.
Il discorso è che se anche una nazione con il 93% di over 18 vaccinati ha bisogno di tornare (per 4 settimane) al coprifuoco e allo smartworking (ove possibile),allora per noi (Italia) è inutile stare sempre li a calcolare la % dell'ipotetica immunità di gregge e tutto l'ambaradan che ne consegue. 

Alla fine si ritorna sempre al solito bivio :
- Da una parte fare come l'irlanda che,nonostante l'altissima % di vaccinati,ripropone il coprifuoco/smartworking 
- Dall'altra parte fare come l'UK


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quindi ho scritto barzellette e non riportato le parole di Crisanti ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No ma non aggiungono nessun valore alla discussione per i motivi che ti ho spiegato. Crisanti parla di trasmissione all'interno di popolazione vaccinata. Se si guarda soltanto a questo dato allora appunto si racconta una barzelletta. Quello che conta, ma ormai sono due anni ragazzi che ci siamo dentro e penso davvero che dovrebbero averlo capito tutti, è il numero di persone nelle TI.
In Irlanda considerando il rapporto tra persone positive e ricoverate nelle TI, in realtà è una situazione molto buona perchè appunto il rapporto è basso, una situazione migliore rispetto alle ondate passate.

Il rischio, e credo che sia il senso implicito delle parole di Crisanti, è che l'alta trasmissione del virus nella popolazione vaccinata in modo asintomatico mette a rischio la trasmissione anche alle persone non vaccinate e quelle fragili.


----------



## Raryof (18 Novembre 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> In Germania sono un po'più alti dell'anno scorso che si questo punto di novembre erano sotto i 200 morti al giorno. Vedendo i dati di Israele sono ottimista dato che lì il grafico è uniforme.
> Però ricordiamoci dei 70 morti al giorno di agosto azzerati quando c'erano le amministrative, il nostro paese è la Cina d'Europa che può imporre il coprifuoco con zero ricoverati e dare il via libera per tutti con i cadaveri per strada. Sappiamo che mentre Speranza mentiva metteva in onda lo spot "non è facile prendere il covid".


Gli ipocondriaccinati dovrebbero avere paura di questa gente qui ma mi pare invece che molti vengano lodati per aver detto tutto e il contrario di tutto. Sbaglio? o vi fidate ciecamente?
Io vedo lo spot di Angela e Giacomino e mi vengono i brividi, davvero, questo mi fa paura, son sincero.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> finchè è limitata da vaccini e/o chiusure.
> se sdogani tutto come chiesto da qualcuno torni all'età della pietra senza esagerazione.


Lo so bene.

Ma scriverlo pare di parlare di fantascienza, boh.

E' evidente ( anzi, era)


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> No no, non ne faccio una questione di libertà.
> 
> Ma proprio di logica: da vaccinato al 90% non crepo ne finisco in ospedale, non ha senso alcuna misura.
> 
> ...


Si ma rileggi le tue parole e vedrai che è un ragionamento egoistico. Lo dico apertamente perchè sai che ti stimo e dunque non deve suonare offensivo, casomai far riflettere.

Ripeto che, almeno è quello che penso io e guida molte delle scelte che faccio nella mia vita, pure se pesa ma è un dovere di ognuno proteggere la comunità, anche quella non vaccinata o per parlare in senso piu ampio quella che la pensa diversamente, che poi è un gruppo molto eterogeneo dove rientrano sia quelli che non lo sono per scelta, sia gli imbecilli violenti, sia chi non lo puo fare, sia chi è indeciso eccetera. Persone comunque che hanno un nome cognome amici parenti... che vanno protetti anche se questo costa a ciascuno di noi (anche a me, intendiamoci, eccome).

Poi io credo che logicamente saranno imposte delle limitazioni diverse a persone vaccinate e non, come stanno studiando un po' in tutti i paesi, ma delle limitazioni ci saranno per tutti.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> No no, non ne faccio una questione di libertà.
> 
> Ma proprio di logica: da vaccinato al 90% non crepo ne finisco in ospedale, non ha senso alcuna misura.
> 
> ...


Qua, mi tocca quotarti. Questo pensiero non fa una piega. Da vaccinato, io non accetto più nessuna limitazione, proprio per questo mi sono vaccinato. Del bene comune me ne frega una ceppa eh. Come dicevamo ieri, l’uk è l’esempio da
seguire ma ovviamente fake news e narrazione partigiana vogliono far vedere l’uk in una luce oscura di follia. Così deve essere. Quasi al 90% di vaccinati, ci vuole un compromesso. Non possiamo ogni anno fare punto e a capo, ma non scherziamo neanche


----------



## hakaishin (18 Novembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Il vero problema e il perder tempo dietro a ogni scoreggia del virologo o dell opinionista tv a mio avviso, poi si esaspera tutto, sia in chi se la fa sotto per il covid e chi se la fa sotto per il vaccino.


Sono d’accordo. E hai ragione quando dici che molti non si vaccinano per paura. Io francamente avevo paura, ma ho scelto di vaccinarmi perché voglio tentare di riavere una vita normale, sono onesto. Non certo per il bene comune che è roba da libro cuore a cui non crede manco chi lo dice.
Tutta la narrazione è sbagliata, dalla pandemia al vaccino e ha generato mostri


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Fatto sta che i no vax hanno una paura matta di farsi il vaccino, con percentuali di reazioni avverse ai limiti dell’irrisorio


La paura è uno stato emotivo che va capito e accettato.
A me da più fastidio quando mi capita il no vax di turno che pensa di saperne e capirne più degli altri.


----------



## Raryof (18 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Qua, mi tocca quotarti. Questo pensiero non fa una piega. Da vaccinato, io non accetto più nessuna limitazione, proprio per questo mi sono vaccinato. Del bene comune me ne frega una ceppa eh. Come dicevamo ieri, l’uk è l’esempio da
> seguire ma ovviamente fake news e narrazione partigiana vogliono far vedere l’uk in una luce oscura di follia. Così deve essere. Quasi al 90% di vaccinati, ci vuole un compromesso. Non possiamo ogni anno fare punto e a capo, ma non scherziamo neanche


E come mai fanno tagli su tagli alla sanità? come mai le TI sono le stesse da 2 anni?
La spiegazione che mi sono dato io è questa, la sanità non esiste più, la scienza è la scienza peggiore possibile (come diceva Andris, la gente ha smesso di farsi domande sull'origine del virus), la sanità ormai è scienzopolitica, cioè il nulla, cioè finanza, interessi, multinazionali, ma questa gente qui ti deve curare? davvero? a questi si va dietro? ai dati taroccati? alle percentuali?
Il quieto vivere occidentale dov'è finito? io vivo nel mio, senza pretese ma voglio vivere rispettando gli altri, perché altre persone hanno smesso di rispettare me e mi hanno imposto un siero magico così dal nulla senza dirmi perché? lo capite che alla base c'è la scienza peggiore? il mal uso di essa?
Questa è la classica testa del pesce che viene venduta senza il pesce, c'è a chi piace il marcio e a chi no, mai avrei pensato in vita mia che ci saremmo messi nelle mani della scienzopolitica, mai, due cose ormai fuse assieme alle banche, agli interessi spietati che ci condannano ad una vita da schierati o nemici, pietà davvero.
Si va verso un mondo di robot e hanno cominciato dall'occidente, potranno anche schedarci usando dei numeri, come delle targhette, cambia poco, fatto sta che il mondo esclusivo è ciò che ci aspetta e le pandemie saranno alla base di tutto ciò che ci circonda, quindi rieducazionale sociale, mascherine, gel, sieri ogni 5-6 mesi o forse 1 anno se fanno i bravi e buoni.
Ma il quieto vivere? la propria libertà personale? dov'è finita? perché questa rieducazione generale? per cosa? perché la gente non si ribella? ma 'sti bambini come cresceranno poi? già spacciati? purtroppo è qualcosa di talmente grosso che credo metterà fine alla vita che conoscevamo, nessuno mollerà l'osso, nessuno, ormai si aspettano decicisioni dall'alto per tutto, addirittura per le ATP finals a Torino hanno chiesto un incremento del pubblico del 7,5% ragazzi.... che non è stato dato, siamo a quei livelli lì e mi FANNO SCHIFO, personalmente.
Come fate ad accettare tutto questo? ormai il mondo è in bambola e ho paura che questo mettersi gli uni contro gli altri favorirà chi si sfrega le mani ora perché ci siamo dentro tutti, altro che no vax o robe così, dopo quasi 2 anni siamo messi peggio di prima e non c'è stato nessun ritorno alla normalità, nemmeno per i poveretti che si sono fatti punturare e prendere in giro, soprattutto i no terza dose.


----------



## cris (18 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono d’accordo. E hai ragione quando dici che molti non si vaccinano per paura. Io francamente avevo paura, ma ho scelto di vaccinarmi perché voglio tentare di riavere una vita normale, sono onesto. Non certo per il bene comune che è roba da libro cuore a cui non crede manco chi lo dice.
> Tutta la narrazione è sbagliata, dalla pandemia al vaccino e ha generato mostri


Ma anche io, mi sono vaccinato perchè è l’unico modo per vivere quasi come prima e poter viaggiare. Tutto molto pratico. Semplice. 
C’è una pandemia senza precedenti? Piaccia o no, bisognera pure in qualche modo andare avanti. 
È chiaro che la politica (non solo italiana), non è in grado di gestire la situazione, si e totalmente impreparati. I politici, in generale, sono li perche son bravissimi venditori di se stessi, a parole, non di certo perche sanno affrontare le emergenze.

I virologi e gli scienziati in teoria dovrebbero saper occuparsi della situazione ma con le giuste tempistiche che la scienza richiede. Il problema è che NON ci sono tempistiche, dunque un po di scelte “a rischio” devon farle, non c’è alternativa PRATICAMENTE percorribile, anche se questo è frustrante e provoca lamentele in chi non si vuole un po “arrendere” al fatto che siam capitati in un mare di m., a nessuno piace ma e cosi.

In generale, per come la vedo io, stare morbosamente a sbavare dietro a ogni notizia che appare sul covid non vedo come possa esser d’aiuto per la psiche.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Novembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma anche io, mi sono vaccinato perchè è l’unico modo per vivere quasi come prima e poter viaggiare. Tutto molto pratico. Semplice.
> C’è una pandemia senza precedenti? Piaccia o no, bisognera pure in qualche modo andare avanti.
> È chiaro che la politica (non solo italiana), non è in grado di gestire la situazione, si e totalmente impreparati. I politici, in generale, sono li perche son bravissimi venditori di se stessi, a parole, non di certo perche sanno affrontare le emergenze.
> 
> ...


Infatti noi altri mica siamo negazionisti, no vax o abbiamo la vena polemica, siamo semplicemente pratici : ci siamo vaccinati?
Bene, mo basta.

Basta tamponi, basta minkia pass, basta bollettini di guerra, basta limitazioni.
Il nostro l'abbiamo fatto.


----------



## cris (18 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Infatti noi altri mica siamo negazionisti, no vax o abbiamo la vena polemica, siamo semplicemente pratici : ci siamo vaccinati?
> Bene, mo basta.
> 
> Basta tamponi, basta minkia pass, basta bollettini di guerra, basta limitazioni.
> Il nostro l'abbiamo fatto.


Ok, io sono anche daccordo con te. Questo e cio che vorremmo.
ma questo modo di ragionare, che comprendo, scusami ma mi sembra un po come una sorta di “capriccio” poco realistico da soddisfare.

È come se un asteroide (esempio di altro evento epocale simile ad una pandemia) si stesse dirigendo sulla terra, gli scienziati stessero provando in tutti i modi a bombardarlo stile armageddon ma noi nel frattempo non accettassimo il rischio che i frammenti di questo si schiantino sulla terra uccidendo e distruggendo, dicendo “uffa non e giusto ora basta, l’avete bombardato quindi è risolto”.

Cioe qua non e che abbiamo scelta, non e che se ti sei fatto il vaccino allora sparisce tutto per magia e via. Magari.
Il vaccino è stato spacciato dalla politica come la soluzione definitiva, ma non lo è, perche si e scoperto (e NO, non lo si poteva sapere prima) che copre solo per tot mesi, non per sempre.
Pertanto ce da ritentare ed esser piu fortunati, la scienza funziona in questo modo, si trovano soluzioni e cure alle malattie per tentativi, è una cosa normale e da accettare nonostante non piaccia.
Quindi è intelligente essersi vaccinati perche qualche progresso si è fatto e un po d’aiuto lo ha dato, speriamo la scienza ci risolva questa situazione prima possibile, ma bisogna esser realisti.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Novembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma anche io, mi sono vaccinato perchè è l’unico modo per vivere quasi come prima e poter viaggiare. Tutto molto pratico. Semplice.
> C’è una pandemia senza precedenti? Piaccia o no, bisognera pure in qualche modo andare avanti.
> È chiaro che la politica (non solo italiana), non è in grado di gestire la situazione, si e totalmente impreparati. I politici, in generale, sono li perche son bravissimi venditori di se stessi, a parole, non di certo perche sanno affrontare le emergenze.
> 
> ...


Guarda io sono d’accordo praticamente d’accordo su tutto ma aggiungo malafede e incompetenza su tu tutto il prodotto finale.
La tua chiosa è giusta ma dai cris, in Italia ormai esiste solo il covid, ha monopolizzato tutto e vuoi o non vuoi segui tutte le notizie.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Infatti noi altri mica siamo negazionisti, no vax o abbiamo la vena polemica, siamo semplicemente pratici : ci siamo vaccinati?
> Bene, mo basta.
> 
> Basta tamponi, basta minkia pass, basta bollettini di guerra, basta limitazioni.
> Il nostro l'abbiamo fatto.


Quoto anche le virgole.
Come in uk e questo sarebbe quantomeno il minimo


----------



## danjr (18 Novembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E chi è morto? persone già malate o in fin di vita, vecchie, obese, chi è morto di vaccino? persone giovani, perfino giovanissime, effetti collaterali del vaccino? non ci è dato sapere, ma possono anche non essere mortali e quindi cronici, questo non verrà valutato o ci vorranno anni.
> E' un virus del benessere infatti la cura non cura è preventiva e non termina il virus finché non termina l'interesse finanziario che c'è dietro.
> La volete sapere invece la cura per i non ricchi? la morte, preventiva.
> Capite il giochino? si salvano le persone facendole morire o facendogli credere di essere già malate, la malattia circola ma non uccide a parte le persone a rischio, gli interessi vanno avanti, la testa delle persone cambia e viene condizionata, tutte le misure prese passano gioco forza e così facendo si andrà in contro non alla risoluzione del problema ma a piccole privazioni continue, finché l'individuo non sarà perennemente controllato tecnologicamente, socialmente e quant'altro, ma a rigor di logica sarà più semplice far sentire un essere vivente - paziente n° 888893 una persona in piena pandemia, per me è tutta una questione di controllo tecnologico, non si scappa, così come è un controllo anticostituzionale fare i tamponi o essere trattati a seconda del proprio allineamento a certe misure o obblighi vaccinali perché poi zac c'è il locchedaun (in inglese ovviamente che è più formale e serio, così come il grin pess).
> ...


Quindi chi è morto di Covid, sotto sotto, se lo meritava o comunque era già in procinto di morire? Ma scusa a sto punto non possono iniettare direttamente una soluzione fisiologica così le case farmaceutiche risparmiano anche nella produzione del vaccino e guadagnano di più? a che pro fare un vaccino pericoloso per una malattia che, a parole tue non esiste? Sai quanti soldi han speso per la ricerca? potevano risparmiare pure quelli


----------



## hakaishin (18 Novembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ok, io sono anche daccordo con te. Questo e cio che vorremmo.
> ma questo modo di ragionare, che comprendo, scusami ma mi sembra un po come una sorta di “capriccio” poco realistico da soddisfare.
> 
> È come se un asteroide (esempio di altro evento epocale simile ad una pandemia) si stesse dirigendo sulla terra, gli scienziati stessero provando in tutti i modi a bombardarlo stile armageddon ma noi nel frattempo non accettassimo il rischio che i frammenti di questo si schiantino sulla terra uccidendo e distruggendo, dicendo “uffa non e giusto ora basta, l’avete bombardato quindi è risolto”.
> ...


No qui non concordo però.
Ormai si vuole far passare il covid come qualcosa che ci ucciderà tutti e il paragone con l’asteroide non ci sta proprio.
Alcuni contorni di questa pandemia stanno diventando ridicoli. Parliamo di una malattia che ha una mortalità minore del 10% e da qui poi consegue la solita storia della pressione sul ssn e bla bla ma non si può all’infinito stare in questo limbo. No proprio no


----------



## danjr (18 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> danjr,il dato non cambia assolutamente nulla con quanto scritto in precedenza.
> Il discorso è che se anche una nazione con il 93% di over 18 vaccinati ha bisogno di tornare (per 4 settimane) al coprifuoco e allo smartworking (ove possibile),allora per noi (Italia) è inutile stare sempre li a calcolare la % dell'ipotetica immunità di gregge e tutto l'ambaradan che ne consegue.
> 
> Alla fine si ritorna sempre al solito bivio :
> ...


Terza dose a manetta?


----------



## danjr (18 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La paura è uno stato emotivo che va capito e accettato.
> A me da più fastidio quando mi capita il no vax di turno che pensa di saperne e capirne più degli altri.


Assolutamente, come ho sempre detto io (ma penso sotto sotto un po' tutti) ho avuto paura in quei 15 minuti che devi aspettare dopo il vaccino


----------



## Raryof (18 Novembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ok, io sono anche daccordo con te. Questo e cio che vorremmo.
> ma questo modo di ragionare, che comprendo, scusami ma mi sembra un po come una sorta di “capriccio” poco realistico da soddisfare.
> 
> È come se un asteroide (esempio di altro evento epocale simile ad una pandemia) si stesse dirigendo sulla terra, gli scienziati stessero provando in tutti i modi a bombardarlo stile armageddon ma noi nel frattempo non accettassimo il rischio che i frammenti di questo si schiantino sulla terra uccidendo e distruggendo, dicendo “uffa non e giusto ora basta, l’avete bombardato quindi è risolto”.
> ...


Sperate nella scienza che ha creato il problema e pendete dalle labbra di politici lestofanti che dicono tutto e il contrario di tutto, a me fa paura 'sta cosa, vero che si è stati obbligati perché doveva andare così, ma se la scienza ha creato il problema, superfluo, perché siamo messi così? perché siamo arrivati fino a questo punto?
Allora è la scienza che aveva l'interesse e la politica generale con essa (politica che non sono nient'altro che le istituzioni o quel ramo che viene controllato, manichini pagati, che seguono l'agenda di chi investe e vuole fare affari giocando con la pelle delle persone), in generale il problema è alla base, non nostro, non di chi è contro o ci vede del marcio, i problemi si possono affrontare ma non si possono creare e poi farli passare come progresso green, vuol dire che la situazione è distorta e c'è altro, non è un semplice nemico, è il cambiamento desiderato ed è quello peggiore possibile, strumentalizzato e superfluo, come il green pass che rimarrà per sempre o come i coronavirus che, appunto, rimarranno per sempre e saranno pane quotidiano dei media ma anche del tizio che va al bar con la mascherina, pane anche di chi fa interessi enormi su questo e sa bene che i coronavirus possono durare e ci si può lucrare a volontà, i tumori o altre malattie no perché sono meno effiaci e più "nascosti", mi sembra davvero tutto così distorto che questo rispetto civile di cui alcuni parlano non è nient'altro che la benzina per questa pandemia e per il peggioramento della situazione sociale già ben sconquassata da mesi.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No qui non concordo però.
> Ormai si vuole far passare il covid come qualcosa che ci ucciderà tutti e il paragone con l’asteroide non ci sta proprio.
> Alcuni contorni di questa pandemia stanno diventando ridicoli. Parliamo di una malattia che ha una mortalità minore del 10% e da qui poi consegue la solita storia della pressione sul ssn e bla bla ma non si può all’infinito stare in questo limbo. No proprio no


L'abbiamo vissuto nel 2020. Gente che moriva a casa soffocata perché non c'era posto negli ospedali. La letalità è un dato che letto in sé e per sé ha poco rilievo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> non mi aspettavo i più decessi dei vaccinati. (+ 50)
> *sui ricoveri più o meno siamo lì..
> visto che in teoria la capacità di resistere al virus è maggiore nei vacc*inati (+ 337 senza )
> stesso discorso nelle terapie intensive(+183 non)
> ...


quindi la mia critica che sto facendo da più giorni è " fate più attenzione ai contenuti"
Ti posso scusare solo per la parte finale
che forse con un  era più chiara..

Per il resto no  2 + 2 = 4 so ancora farlo 

scusate OT ma ci tenevo a precisare..
non si sa mai che viene chiuso l'altro topic
e mi prende per un babbeo


----------



## cris (18 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No qui non concordo però.
> Ormai si vuole far passare il covid come qualcosa che ci ucciderà tutti e il paragone con l’asteroide non ci sta proprio.
> Alcuni contorni di questa pandemia stanno diventando ridicoli. Parliamo di una malattia che ha una mortalità minore del 10% e da qui poi consegue la solita storia della pressione sul ssn e bla bla ma non si può all’infinito stare in questo limbo. No proprio no


Io non ho paura del covid. A maggior ragione da vaccinato. Pero è innegabile, anche questo piaccia o no, che appena i casi si alzano di troppo, cominciano le code delle ambulanze fuori dagli ospedali e cominciano a ridursi i posti e le disponibilita di personale sanitario a svolgere altre prestazioni altrettanto o piu urgenti di questo benedetto coviddi. E di questo un po ho timore, perche se a me o un mio caro servisse esser curato per altri malanni ma questo venisse posticipato o le tempistiche allungate, questo si che sarebbe un bel problema. E casi cosi se ne sono visti. Il covid in se francamente io nemmeno ci sto piu pensando dopo la prima ondata, quando invece vivendo la situazione (estremamente piu stressante degli altri posti) di Bergamo, ero piu preoccupato.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, come ho sempre detto io (ma penso sotto sotto un po' tutti) ho avuto paura in quei 15 minuti che devi aspettare dopo il vaccino


E' umano.
A me il cuore batteva all'impazzata e attorno a me c'erano colleghi con attacchi di panico.
Era ancora Marzo e non si avevano grandi certezze.


----------



## Manue (18 Novembre 2021)

I positivi, il tasso quotidiano di positività, i decessi giornalieri, ecc ecc son tutte cose che hanno l'importanza che hanno, ma infinitamente inferiore al dato da cui si prendono decisioni drastiche quali zone rosse, lock down ecc ecc...

il numero di occupazione delle TI... 

mi piacerebbe che l'evidenziatore fosse posto su questi dati.


Che sia per merito dell'aria aperta, del sole, del vaccino, della mascherina, di tutto ciò che uno ha libertà di credere... ma è questo il dato che conta.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Novembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ok, io sono anche daccordo con te. Questo e cio che vorremmo.
> ma questo modo di ragionare, che comprendo, scusami ma mi sembra un po come una sorta di “capriccio” poco realistico da soddisfare.
> 
> È come se un asteroide (esempio di altro evento epocale simile ad una pandemia) si stesse dirigendo sulla terra, gli scienziati stessero provando in tutti i modi a bombardarlo stile armageddon ma noi nel frattempo non accettassimo il rischio che i frammenti di questo si schiantino sulla terra uccidendo e distruggendo, dicendo “uffa non e giusto ora basta, l’avete bombardato quindi è risolto”.
> ...


Io la scienza la capisco e la seguo, semmai credo zero a tutti gli altri cialtroni.

Borsellino diceva che bisogna seguire la scia che lascia il denaro per trovare i delinquenti, bene questo covid sta lasciando una scia spaventosa di denaro.
E questo a me non sta bene.
Non mi sta bene che ci sia gente che ci sguazza nell'emergenza arricchendosi e lo faccia terrorizzando le persone e privandole di diritti FONDAMENTALI che chi ci ha preceduto ha ottenuto anche dando la vita.


----------



## cris (18 Novembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sperate nella scienza che ha creato il problema e pendete dalle labbra di politici lestofanti che dicono tutto e il contrario di tutto, a me fa paura 'sta cosa, vero che si è stati obbligati perché doveva andare così, ma se la scienza ha creato il problema, superfluo, perché siamo messi così? perché siamo arrivati fino a questo punto?
> Allora è la scienza che aveva l'interesse e la politica generale con essa (politica che non sono nient'altro che le istituzioni o quel ramo che viene controllato, manichini pagati, che seguono l'agenda di chi investe e vuole fare affari giocando con la pelle delle persone), in generale il problema è alla base, non nostro, non di chi è contro o ci vede del marcio, i problemi si possono affrontare ma non si possono creare e poi farli passare come progresso green, vuol dire che la situazione è distorta e c'è altro, non è un semplice nemico, è il cambiamento desiderato ed è quello peggiore possibile, strumentalizzato e superfluo, come il green pass che rimarrà per sempre o come i coronavirus che, appunto, rimarranno per sempre e saranno pane quotidiano dei media ma anche del tizio che va al bar con la mascherina, pane anche di chi fa interessi enormi su questo e sa bene che i coronavirus possono durare e ci si può lucrare a volontà, i tumori o altre malattie no perché sono meno effiaci e più "nascosti", mi sembra davvero tutto così distorto che questo rispetto civile di cui alcuni parlano non è nient'altro che la benzina per questa pandemia e per il peggioramento della situazione sociale già ben sconquassata da mesi.


La pensi cosi, ok. A me sembra un ragionamento ipercomplottista e iperpessimista, ma se ti aggrada…
Io personalmente IGNORO completamente i deliri di quegli incompetenti dei politici. Quindi non pendo dalle loro labbra.
E si, credo fermamente nella scienza, che ci tirerà sicuramente fuori da questa situazione MA con i DOVUTI tempi. 
Vorremmo tutto subito, certo, ma è fantasia.


----------



## Nevergiveup (18 Novembre 2021)

Certi messaggi letti in questa discussione fanno venire i brividi, non so se a taluni sia chiaro che stiamo parlando di realtà, morti e vite reali e non di un fantasy o di Squid Game. Forse sono particolarmente fortunato io ma non conosco mezza persona che da vaccinato abbia avuto problemi gravi nè in caso di contagio nè correlati... ne conosco parecchie invece, anche e soprattutto in queste ultime settimane che stanno rischiando la pelle (50-55-60 anni, non decrepiti e tutti senza particolari problemi) e sarà un caso, li beccherò tutti io ma nessuno di loro è vaccinato.


----------



## cris (18 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io la scienza la capisco e la seguo, semmai credo zero a tutti gli altri cialtroni.
> 
> Borsellino diceva che bisogna seguire la scia che lascia il denaro per trovare i delinquenti, bene questo covid sta lasciando una scia spaventosa di denaro.
> E questo a me non sta bene.
> Non mi sta bene che ci sia gente che ci sguazza nell'emergenza arricchendosi e lo faccia terrorizzando le persone e privandole di diritti FONDAMENTALI che chi ci ha preceduto ha ottenuto anche dando la vita.


Sicuramente ci si lucra. 
Ci si lucra a partire dal banalissimo clickbait grazie alle innumerevoli ed estenuanti e soffocanti “news” sul covid, per arrivare alle lobbyes dei miliardari che governano il mondo.


----------



## Raryof (18 Novembre 2021)




----------



## diavoloINme (18 Novembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Sicuramente ci si lucra.
> Ci si lucra a partire dal banalissimo clickbait grazie alle innumerevoli ed estenuanti e soffocanti “news” sul covid, per arrivare alle lobbyes dei miliardari che governano il mondo.


Nessuno parla delle conseguenze sulla psiche che questo virus sta lasciando su bambini, giovani e anziani.

Senza scordare i disastri sull'economia.

E' la nostra guerra mondiale con tanto di carogne.
Io mica rinnego la guerra , semmai combatto le carogne.


----------



## Raryof (18 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nessuno parla delle conseguenze sulla psiche che questo virus sta lasciando su bambini, giovani e anziani.
> 
> Senza scordare i disastri sull'economia.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti, bambini che vanno in scuole-bestiame, noi parliamo parliamo ma abbiamo avuto un'infanzia normale, in generale, loro manco quella e chissà cosa li aspetterà tra 40-50 anni, un mondo devastato dai trogloditi sessantenni-cinquantenni attuali, nascono e crescono col pensiero di essere persone da salvare o pazienti, in pratica nascono già vecchi, con un futuro già delineato e senza troppe idee nella testa, idee che poi vengono condizionate da tutto ciò che li circonda che un adulto, quello attuale, può vedere in maniera diversa ma che invece loro vedranno sempre come qualcosa di tragico, enome, preponderante su tutto il resto.
Virus, influencer e tecnologia, questo è il loro futuro, ma non diteglielo ora.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi guardate che un 10-15% di vaccinati in più fa tutta la differenza del mondo ad alti livelli.
> Si tratta di abbattere comunque in un certo grado la circolazione e la possibilità che i non vaccinati contraggano il virus.
> Visto che comprendo che il concetto possa essere di difficile comprensione, allego un disegnino che può aiutare molto la comprensione (ha aiutato anche me!)
> 
> ...


scusami.. ma se il 85% infetta il 15% di questo ultimo schema,perché è infetto inconsapevole invece quelli tamponati no perché si sono appena controllati.. non è uguale?sempre vedendo la dinamica della Germania

Chiedo eh a me non mi pare una soluzione..
perché non mi pare che più vaccini
equivale meno contagi..
visto come detto che nel 2G giravano dapertutto
Solo i vaccinati e quelli appena guariti..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si è plausibile quanto dici.
> 
> Vedremo guarda.
> 
> ...


Ma se sono anni che l'America cerca di andare in guerra contro la Cina  solo che la Russia gli ha fatto scudo.. e gli U.S.A doveva prima pensare alla grande madre patria russa, visto che la difende.. ti ricordi gli attacchi continui e accuse ? che alla voce prove sparivano  e poi farei notare che sempre loro dopo avergli esclusi da G20 hanno iniziato una guerra commerciale contro la Cina e ORA stanno usando Taiwan per provocare gli asiatici  solo perché c'è Putin non l'hanno già bombardata  e questo lo vogliono fare proprio per motivi economici  non il contrario


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Giusto che in Germania tamponino anche i vaccinati.
> Spero che a breve venga fatto anche in Italia,tamponi per tutti i vaccinati.
> A PAGAMENTO ovviamernte,dato che la maggior parte di questi asini non voleva i tamponi gratuiti per quelli non vaccinati.


Se non funziona questo..
non vedo altre strade..
Forse smettere con sta roba..
così ci sono meno varienti..
e quando ci sarà un vaccino (Vero) 
sì vaccina tutti in massa !!
non richiami da arte povera!


----------



## hakaishin (18 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> L'abbiamo vissuto nel 2020. Gente che moriva a casa soffocata perché non c'era posto negli ospedali. La letalità è un dato che letto in sé e per sé ha poco rilievo


Nel 2020 non si capiva nulla, sono stati fatti più errori che altro. Oggi siamo più avanti ed è impossibile ragionare sulle cose passate


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Piccino....  che crudeltà..


Tanto una atomica adesso sarebbe il colpo di grazia per tutti.. non per le radiazioni eh o danni.
Ma perché la temperatura sarebbe un'altra manna dall'uomo per i disastri climatici


----------



## hakaishin (18 Novembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Io non ho paura del covid. A maggior ragione da vaccinato. Pero è innegabile, anche questo piaccia o no, che appena i casi si alzano di troppo, cominciano le code delle ambulanze fuori dagli ospedali e cominciano a ridursi i posti e le disponibilita di personale sanitario a svolgere altre prestazioni altrettanto o piu urgenti di questo benedetto coviddi. E di questo un po ho timore, perche se a me o un mio caro servisse esser curato per altri malanni ma questo venisse posticipato o le tempistiche allungate, questo si che sarebbe un bel problema. E casi cosi se ne sono visti. Il covid in se francamente io nemmeno ci sto piu pensando dopo la prima ondata, quando invece vivendo la situazione (estremamente piu stressante degli altri posti) di Bergamo, ero piu preoccupato.


Io non vedo cose da parecchio, ma veramente vogliamo dire che siamo ai l’evelli dell’inizio pandemia ? Dai su..
Purtroppo ci si dovrà convivere nel tempo non c’è altro da fare. Magari trattando i pazienti tutti allo stesso modo e ammettendo che in questo schifo di mondo non esiste solo il covid. Magari si potrebbe smettere di dare posti a vegetali di 90 anni (con tutto il rispetto) e provare a salvare una donna di 40 anni con il cancro. Se deve essere nuova normalità che lo sia a 360 gradi però


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> per una volta? questo ci ha già salvato le chiappe quando era alla BCE, ma per gli italioti è il male! popolo veramente strano gli italioti


cosa mi tocca leggere


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Novembre 2021)

comunque con sto ritmo di contagi, tempo un mese e saremo in lockdown. sta storia andrà avanti per almeno 10 anni.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Novembre 2021)

In due regioni dell'Austria hanno deciso che si chiude tutto da lunedì.. per tutti, vaccinati e non
Tra poco seguiranno a ruota tutti gli altri paesi.
Qualche mese fa dicevo che c'era questa folle idea che ad ottobre potevamo finire in un vaccinatevi e chiudiamo tutto. Direi qualsiasi scenario folle o negativo non è da escludere.. uno si vaccina e deve pure finire chiuso in casa bella schifezza


----------



## gabri65 (18 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io la scienza la capisco e la seguo, semmai credo zero a tutti gli altri cialtroni.
> 
> Borsellino diceva che bisogna seguire la scia che lascia il denaro per trovare i delinquenti, bene questo covid sta lasciando una scia spaventosa di denaro.
> E questo a me non sta bene.
> Non mi sta bene che ci sia gente che ci sguazza nell'emergenza arricchendosi e lo faccia terrorizzando le persone e privandole di diritti FONDAMENTALI che chi ci ha preceduto ha ottenuto anche dando la vita.



Ma dai, se non è stato capito in due anni, figurati con un lurido post sul forum.

Il massimo di risposta che puoi ottenere è che "... ma è ovvio, è chiaro che c'è dell'interesse ..."

Praticamente i delinquenti e i criminali sono accettati come normalità. Poi però si abbaia alla sciiiiienza e si bruciano sul rogo quelli che vorrebbero combattere tutto ciò, eh.

Mamma mia, quanto fiato buttato.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Con me sfondi una porta aperta, è sempre stato uno dei miei idoli dai tempi del bazooka


sì insieme al suo compare Monti 
che diceva che l'esempio del successo dell'euro è la Grecia  guarda smetto perché OT 
e perché mi si rivolta lo stomaco ripensando la situazione dell'Italia di questi anni


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Novembre 2021)

@Crazy rossonero 90 

Ti tocca leggere la pura e semplice verità dei fatti. Se poi sei abituato ad informarti sul blog di bagnai è normale che ti sorprenda.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si ma rileggi le tue parole e vedrai che è un ragionamento egoistico. Lo dico apertamente perchè sai che ti stimo e dunque non deve suonare offensivo, casomai far riflettere.
> 
> Ripeto che, almeno è quello che penso io e guida molte delle scelte che faccio nella mia vita, pure se pesa ma è un dovere di ognuno proteggere la comunità, anche quella non vaccinata o per parlare in senso piu ampio quella che la pensa diversamente, che poi è un gruppo molto eterogeneo dove rientrano sia quelli che non lo sono per scelta, sia gli imbecilli violenti, sia chi non lo puo fare, sia chi è indeciso eccetera. Persone comunque che hanno un nome cognome amici parenti... che vanno protetti anche se questo costa a ciascuno di noi (anche a me, intendiamoci, eccome).
> 
> Poi io credo che logicamente saranno imposte delle limitazioni diverse a persone vaccinate e non, come stanno studiando un po' in tutti i paesi, ma delle limitazioni ci saranno per tutti.


Poi è bene ricordare che lo stato è il popolo


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma dai, se non è stato capito in due anni, figurati con un lurido post sul forum.
> 
> Il massimo di risposta che puoi ottenere è che "... ma è ovvio, è chiaro che c'è dell'interesse ..."
> 
> ...


chi sarebbero i criminali? giusto per capire.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> @Crazy rossonero 90
> 
> Ti tocca leggere la pura e semplice verità dei fatti. Se poi sei abituato ad informarti sul blog di bagnai è normale che ti sorprenda.


Sì come il balzo di Draghi per le zinne al vento della finta giornalista  uno con la coscienza apposto insomma.. ma d'altronde basta guardare la trasformazione della faccia  occhiaie a go go


----------



## gabri65 (18 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> chi sarebbero i criminali? giusto per capire.



Sì, buonanotte.

I pipistrelli.

Scherzo, eh, non te la prendere. Arcuri, ad esempio, che sta facendo?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Novembre 2021)

@Crazy rossonero 90 
Senza l'OMT e il QE di Draghi (portati avanti non senza resistenza: Germania in primis), non dico che saremmo col culo all'aria (molto probabile), ma sicuramente avremmo pagato un fottìo in più di interessi. Sorvolo per grazia di dio sul tono irridente e sulle faccine da bimbominkia. Fine OT


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, buonanotte.
> 
> I pipistrelli.
> 
> Scherzo, eh, non te la prendere. Arcuri, ad esempio, che sta facendo?


Ah beh ma Arcuri era un incompetente arraffone, sempre criticato sin dai tempi del prezzo politico alle mascherine. Ma non ce lo vedo a disegnare complotti. Del resto in Italia non ci voleva mica la pandemia per lucrare sugli appalti pubblici.


----------



## vota DC (18 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Ah beh ma Arcuri era un incompetente arraffone, sempre criticato sin dai tempi del prezzo politico alle mascherine. Ma non ce lo vedo a disegnare complotti. Del resto in Italia non ci voleva mica la pandemia per lucrare sugli appalti pubblici.


Arcuri era mariuolo ma guarda caso è stato rimpiazzato da un potentino proprio come il ministro che confabulava con il criminale Ranieri Guerra che praticamente ha distrutto qualsiasi capacità di reazione all'epidemia.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Ah beh ma Arcuri era un incompetente arraffone, sempre criticato sin dai tempi del prezzo politico alle mascherine. Ma non ce lo vedo a disegnare complotti. Del resto in Italia non ci voleva mica la pandemia per lucrare sugli appalti pubblici.



Eh, ma scusa, ma allora non è servito a niente il mio post. Mi rispondi con il tono che ho esattamente descritto.

Per te risulta "normale" che ci sia tale feccia al timone delle decisioni.

Poi, di grazia, perché non ci dovrebbe entrare il "complottismo"? Io direi di cominciare a chiamarlo "realismo". Stai a vedere che tutte le macchinazioni che fanno ingrassare 'sti maledetti si generano così, per caso.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> chi sarebbero i criminali? giusto per capire.


in questi anni la lista è lunga.. 
comunque è vero! inutile insistere 
parlano di fiducia.. addirittura a Draghi 
che insieme ai tedeschi girava la frittata dell'austerity 
lo stesso  che diceva che gli 0% di interesse 
sarebbero stato momentaneo per poi fargli durare fino il suo fine mandato  
Dove se la Germania poteva salvare la Germania
ma tra BCE e Germania si è scelto che il debito di guerra non andava pagato ! e sì che ne bastava una passa percentuale per salvare i Greci ! (All'inizio) No grazie a lui siamo salvi!
Tralasciando che siamo sempre nella 
Solamente che non se ne parla...
quanti criminali guarda..
ma solo che molti si bevono i film 
come il teatrino che tutti i capi di stato erano in fila insieme contro attentato in Francia (altri criminali) Ma no! malgrado i servizi segreti israeliani in Francia in quel giorno.. malgrado i video di poliziotti che non intervengono.. malgrado i video di un koulibaly ammanettato

Noi resteremmo dei complottisti
perché in base a informazioni,fatti e video 
Diamo contro ai piani alti !!
ci amano si è visto.. e si chiedono:
Chi sono i criminali? sono sempre i solite 
Ahimè e ci diciamo governano da un bel po'


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Eh, ma scusa, ma allora non è servito a niente il mio post. Mi rispondi con il tono che ho esattamente descritto.
> 
> Per te risulta "normale" che ci sia tale feccia al timone delle decisioni.
> 
> Poi, di grazia, perché non ci dovrebbe entrare il "complottismo"? Io direi di cominciare a chiamarlo "realismo". Stai a vedere che tutte le macchinazioni che fanno ingrassare 'sti maledetti si generano così, per caso.


Appunto


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Eh, ma scusa, ma allora non è servito a niente il mio post. Mi rispondi con il tono che ho esattamente descritto.
> 
> Per te risulta "normale" che ci sia tale feccia al timone delle decisioni.
> 
> Poi, di grazia, perché non ci dovrebbe entrare il "complottismo"? Io direi di cominciare a chiamarlo "realismo". Stai a vedere che tutta le macchinazioni che fanno ingrassare 'sti maledetti si generano così, per caso.


ma figurati, io ho avversato il Governo Conte e la sua cricca di "esperti" con tutto me stesso. non è assolutamente normale. Ma secondo me sopravvalutate l'intelligenza dei nostri governanti, che nella maggior parte sono più scemi di noi che scriviamo cacchiate su un forum.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ma figurati, io ho avversato il Governo Conte e la sua cricca di "esperti" con tutto me stesso. non è assolutamente normale. Ma secondo me sopravvalutate l'intelligenza dei nostri governanti, che nella maggior parte sono più scemi di noi che scriviamo cacchiate su un forum.



Ho fortissimi dubbi che siano meno intelligenti di noi.

Tanto per cominciare loro stanno al comando, e almeno io, sto in una fogna a eseguire i loro ordini.

Forse il QI in assoluto rasenta lo zero e non sanno risolvere una equazione differenziale, ma è sicuramente gente che sa stare al mondo meglio di te e me. E passano intere giornate a studiare come sodomizzare il povero e intelligentissimo popolino con enorme successo.

Io insieme a gente così, nel deserto e con scorte razionate, pur con tutta la mia presunta intelligenza, non mi ci vorrei mai trovare.

Poi che i frontmen siano dei pagliacci ammaestrati te lo concedo. Sicuramente i deus ex machina si fanno vedere meno.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> @Crazy rossonero 90
> Senza l'OMT e il QE di Draghi (portati avanti non senza resistenza: Germania in primis), non dico che saremmo col culo all'aria (molto probabile), ma sicuramente avremmo pagato un fottìo in più di interessi. Sorvolo per grazia di dio sul tono irridente e sulle faccine da bimbominkia. Fine OT


Sorvola.. anche dalla realtà Italia
non siamo con il culo all'aria a si !?
Solo perché non ne parlano più ?
solo perché hanno cambiato il problema?
prima erano puntate su puntate sul problema Europa ed Euro! Ora invece ci intasano col tema " contagi" ma mica per questo gli italiani non continuano ad arrivare a fatica a fine mese!pensa ora con tutto e ripeto tutto aumentato!

Mica per questo il questo nostro debito pubblico non aumenta come un cronometro ogni secondo...
mica per questo Bruxelles insistere nel volere cambiamenti drastici in Italia, per (aiutarci) con il bonus per lottare contro il Covid...

sono proprio curioso di vedere cosa imporranno! vediamoli questi cambiamenti strutturali! Italia non è con in culo a terra..!? e non faccio faccine se no erano tantissime! ma non per deridere te ! manco ci conosciamo.. ma quei porci e il tuo pensiero riguardo a loro.. Grazie a Draghi! ma chi ??? grazie di che !?


----------



## sunburn (18 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io non vedo cose da parecchio, ma veramente vogliamo dire che siamo ai l’evelli dell’inizio pandemia ? Dai su..
> Purtroppo ci si dovrà convivere nel tempo non c’è altro da fare. Magari trattando i pazienti tutti allo stesso modo e ammettendo che in questo schifo di mondo non esiste solo il covid. Magari si potrebbe smettere di dare posti a vegetali di 90 anni (con tutto il rispetto) e provare a salvare una donna di 40 anni con il cancro. Se deve essere nuova normalità che lo sia a 360 gradi però


Sì, vorrei vederti mentre guardi negli occhi il figlio o la figlia del “vegetale” e dici: “guardi abbiamo posti, ma suo padre è un vecchio rottame e deve morire agonizzando”. O vorrei vedere la tua reazione se quel figlio fossi tu. 
Siamo seri. NON si deve arrivare alla situazione in cui si deve scegliere. Se, nonostante tutti gli sforzi, ci si arriva, si fa l’impossibile per curare tutti ed eventualmente, come ultima opzione, si fanno delle scelte. Non si può prendere in considerazione una strategia che preveda di default il dover scegliere tra un paziente e l’altro.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sì, vorrei vederti mentre guardi negli occhi il figlio o la figlia del “vegetale” e dici: “guardi abbiamo posti, ma suo padre è un vecchio rottame e deve morire agonizzando”. O vorrei vedere la tua reazione se quel figlio fossi tu.
> Siamo seri. NON si deve arrivare alla situazione in cui si deve scegliere. Se, nonostante tutti gli sforzi, ci si arriva, si fa l’impossibile per curare tutti ed eventualmente, come ultima opzione, si fanno delle scelte. Non si può prendere in considerazione una strategia che preveda di default il dover scegliere tra un paziente e l’altro.


Infatti io non ho mai capito
Perché hanno tolto i reparti intensivi alternativi
come non ho capito il mancato intervento di reparti apposta.. o meglio ci arrivo.. forse i tagli sanitari hanno la priorità su di noi e il virus !
La Cina per dire ha costruito un OSPEDALE in 2 giorni..
So che in Italia è blasfemia! ma per altro..
come burocrazia e per me pure mazzette


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Novembre 2021)

.


----------



## mil77 (18 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Oh Madonna come siete pignoli : è chiaro, o almeno dovrebbe esserlo, che quando si parla di caldo-freddo e/o estate-inverno non ci si riferisce necessariamente alla colonnina di mercurio che va su anziché giù ma allo stile di vita e alle abitudini che cambiano passando dalla bella stagione all'autunno/inverno.
> Dopotutto da noi l'orario è cambiato da meno di 3 settimane e fino a 20 giorni fa eravamo tutti all'aperto.


Premesso che il messaggio cui ho risposto io parlava di primavera/estate, l'anno scorso l'11 ottobre mio figlio ha fatto la cresima...c'erano 20 gradi....mega focolaio in paese, con diversi casi gravi o mortali (anche in famiglia). Le temperatura non c'entrano proprio nulla ma meno di 0, il problema sono i luoghi che si frequentano....le persone d'estate vanno al mare, in montagna, sui laghi....ad Ottobre no anche se ci sono 20 gradi...Oggi pomeriggio qui da me (due passi da Milanello) c'erano 17 gradi...eppure nella zona ci sono già diversi focolai ed i contagi stanno aumentando a vista d'occhio.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io la scienza la capisco e la seguo, semmai credo zero a tutti gli altri cialtroni.
> 
> Borsellino diceva che bisogna seguire la scia che lascia il denaro per trovare i delinquenti, bene questo covid sta lasciando una scia spaventosa di denaro.
> E questo a me non sta bene.
> Non mi sta bene che ci sia gente che ci sguazza nell'emergenza arricchendosi e lo faccia terrorizzando le persone e privandole di diritti FONDAMENTALI che chi ci ha preceduto ha ottenuto anche dando la vita.


Game set e match.
92 minuti di applausi


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Novembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Premesso che il messaggio cui ho risposto io parlava di primavera/estate, l'anno scorso l'11 ottobre mio figlio ha fatto la cresima...c'erano 20 gradi....mega focolaio in paese, con diversi casi gravi o mortali (anche in famiglia). Le temperatura non c'entrano proprio nulla ma meno di 0, il problema sono i luoghi che si frequentano....le persone d'estate vanno al mare, in montagna, sui laghi....ad Ottobre no anche se ci sono 20 gradi...Oggi pomeriggio qui da me (due passi da Milanello) c'erano 17 gradi...eppure nella zona ci sono già diversi focolai ed i contagi stanno aumentando a vista d'occhio.


È esattamente quello che stavo cercando di spiegare. 
Le nostre abitudini cambiano col cambiare delle stagioni.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> comunque con sto ritmo di contagi, tempo un mese e saremo in lockdown. sta storia andrà avanti per almeno 10 anni.


Chi lo direbbe mai eh….
Poi ora siamo tornati a guardare i contagi no?


----------



## hakaishin (18 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sì, vorrei vederti mentre guardi negli occhi il figlio o la figlia del “vegetale” e dici: “guardi abbiamo posti, ma suo padre è un vecchio rottame e deve morire agonizzando”. O vorrei vedere la tua reazione se quel figlio fossi tu.
> Siamo seri. NON si deve arrivare alla situazione in cui si deve scegliere. Se, nonostante tutti gli sforzi, ci si arriva, si fa l’impossibile per curare tutti ed eventualmente, come ultima opzione, si fanno delle scelte. Non si può prendere in considerazione una strategia che preveda di default il dover scegliere tra un paziente e l’altro.


Io sono serissimo. Ma si chiudiamo tutto e distruggiamo un paese perché dobbiamo salvare ogni anziano vegetale in RSA. Mio padre, medico, che dirige 2 RSA vede robe inaudite da anni ed è il primo a dire che molti purtroppo sono dei cadaveri parcheggiati. Ad un certo punto devi scegliere, c’è poco da fare. Si accettano compromessi. Se mio padre a 90anni fosse un vegetale non mi accanirei io per prima…ma voi siete per l’accanimento e quindi succede quello che abbiamo visto.


----------



## Devil man (18 Novembre 2021)

*[QUOTO FONTE ANONIMA]

Allora, io capisco* chi si è vaccinato per immunizzarsi perché lo assicurava la Scienza, che poi non si è immunizzato, ma si è vaccinato per tornare alla normalità, che poi alla normalità non è tornato, ma almeno non si contagia e non contagia, che poi contagia e si contagia, ma almeno non si ammala, che poi magari si ammala, ma non finisce in ospedale, che poi può anche essere finisca in ospedale, ma 100% non ci lascia le penne, che poi proprio 100% no, ma comunque tocchiamoci le balle in nome della Scienza. Io capisco.

Capisco anche quelli che non ci sono reazioni avverse perché il vaccino è infallibilmente sicuro, poi magari qualche paresi facciale che capita pure con il botox, ma certo niente di serio, forse qualche miocardite tuttavia sporadica, magari qualcuno si è vaccinato per poi schiattare poche ore dopo, ma chi sono io per trovare delle correlazioni? Un complottista? Certo che no e lo capisco. 

Capisco anche chi aveva completato il ciclo vaccinale per essere libero e adesso sta messo come me che non mi sono vaccinato, ma è comunque pronto alla terza dose per tornare libero. Lo capisco. 

Guido Rasi ha dichiarato: "La terza dose potrebbe essere l'ultima". Chiedo dunque senza malizia: in che senso? E loro non sanno rispondere. Ma li capisco. Capisco il matematico Eulero che dobbiamo arrivare al 60% di vaccinati per l'immunità di gregge, no forse serve il 70%, Covid sotto controllo solo con l'80% degli immunizzati, facciamo il 90% e stiamo sereni, poi si trova in mezzo alla quarta ondata e va a cercare il no vax che vive in un casolare della Bassa. Lo capisco, A buon cavallo non gli manca sella.

Capisco certamente quelli che se la prendono con i manifestanti che manifestano per poter lavorare senza un lasciapassare perché "ci impediscono di lavorare"; dopo due anni fra lockdown e mancati ristori, se avete le pezze al culo la colpa è senz'altro delle manifestazioni del sabato pomeriggio. Perfettamente vi capisco. E profondamente capisco chi punta il dito contro i cortei no pass e li accusa di creare focolai. Oggi li avevo sotto casa e ho chiamato le forze dell'ordine, ma alla polizia locale di Milano sono in quarantena dopo una festa fra vaccinati e non son potuti intervenire. Come non capirli? 

Capisco i greenpass entusiasti, perché poter esibire un salvacondotto al kebabbaro fa sempre figo e poi rassicura corpo e spirito il sapere che quello stesso salvacondotto dura ben sei mesi oltre l'efficacia del vaccino. Chiunque abbia a cuore la salute pubblica, lo tiene in gran conto.

Capisco lo scienziato della politica e il giureconsulto che adottorano sulla piena legittimità di una democrazia in cui un "vile affarista" esperto in liquidazioni coatte e un fabiano con evidenti problemi di comprendonio guidano la nazione a colpi pelvici di emergenze. Quelli ne capiscono di sovranità, sono studiati!

Capisco anche quelli che le multinazionali del farmaco lo fanno per la nostra salute perché omnia munda mundis e tu non sei medico scienziato come Draghi, Speranza, Figliuolo e Mattarella. C'è del vero. Capisco addirittura chi vuole vaccinare i minori perché "non è giusto escluderli dalla vita sociale". Giusto, non è giusto! Siringate a tappeto anche fra i 6 e i 12 anni per fare dei vostri bimbi depressi e con deficit cognitivi, bimbi smart, green, compagnoni e felici!

L'unica cosa che non capisco, davvero, sinceramente, senza ironia o sarcasmo, *è come sia ancora possibile non capire.*


----------



## sunburn (18 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io sono serissimo. Ma si chiudiamo tutto e distruggiamo un paese perché dobbiamo salvare ogni anziano vegetale in RSA. Mio padre, medico, che dirige 2 RSA vede robe inaudite da anni ed è il primo a dire che molti purtroppo sono dei cadaveri parcheggiati. Ad un certo punto devi scegliere, c’è poco da fare. Si accettano compromessi. Se mio padre a 90anni fosse un vegetale non mi accanirei io per prima…ma voi siete per l’accanimento e quindi succede quello che abbiamo visto.


Le tue son solo chiacchiere. In concreto non avresti gli attributi per dire a un parente che il suo caro deve morire perché l’hai deciso tu né di non far nulla davanti a un moribondo potendo fare qualcosa. Insomma, pretendi che lo Stato decida chi debba morire e che persone come te procedano, ma senza sporcarti le mani e continuando a fare la tua vita. Molto comodo. 
Per fortuna, non succederà.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Le tue son solo chiacchiere. In concreto non avresti gli attributi per dire a un parente che il suo caro deve morire perché l’hai deciso tu né di non far nulla davanti a un moribondo potendo fare qualcosa. Insomma, pretendi che lo Stato decida chi debba morire e che persone come te procedano, ma senza sporcarti le mani e continuando a fare la tua vita. Molto comodo.
> Per fortuna, non succederà.


Io pretendo un minimo di buon senso. Se io ho o non ho gli attributi tu non lo sai quindi inutile battere su questo punto. In linea generale per me sarebbe normale non accanirsi con terapie inutili su persone che hanno fatto la loro vita e sono più di la che di qua. Covid o non covid. Non si tratta di essere comodi ma di avere ripeto, buon senso.
La tua visione da Mulino Bianco non porta a nulla


----------



## Devil man (19 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io sono serissimo. Ma si chiudiamo tutto e distruggiamo un paese perché dobbiamo salvare ogni anziano vegetale in RSA. Mio padre, medico, che dirige 2 RSA vede robe inaudite da anni ed è il primo a dire che molti purtroppo sono dei cadaveri parcheggiati. Ad un certo punto devi scegliere, c’è poco da fare. Si accettano compromessi. Se mio padre a 90anni fosse un vegetale non mi accanirei io per prima…ma voi siete per l’accanimento e quindi succede quello che abbiamo visto.


Secondo il *mainstream* dovremmo adottare ogni provvedimento di lockdown estero    , così! per spirito di emulazione o per un semplice gusto sadico lol

Noi che volevamo essere DIVERSI e farci notare! abbiamo fatto il lockdown più rigido in assoluto.... ora invece copiamo gli altri in tutti modi possibili hahahaha


----------



## hakaishin (19 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Secondo il *mainstream* dovremmo adottare ogni provvedimento di lockdown estero    , così! per spirito di emulazione o per un semplice gusto sadico lol
> 
> Noi che volevamo essere DIVERSI e farci notare! abbiamo fatto il lockdown più rigido in assoluto.... ora invece copiamo gli altri in tutti modi possibili hahahaha


Secondo il noto principio empirico del “lo fanno tutti quindi è giusto”.
I love this game cit.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Comunque io così tanta gente depressa come qua dentro, non la vedo in giro, per fortuna.





Devil man ha scritto:


> Secondo il *mainstream* dovremmo adottare ogni provvedimento di lockdown estero    , così! per spirito di emulazione o per un semplice gusto sadico lol
> 
> Noi che volevamo essere DIVERSI e farci notare! abbiamo fatto il lockdown più rigido in assoluto.... ora invece copiamo gli altri in tutti modi possibili hahahaha


si ride per non piangere oramai


----------



## Jino (19 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che i vaccini proteggono dai sintomi gravi, non dal fatto di contrarre il virus.
> Questo significa che all'interno della popolazione vaccinata il virus circola eccome e in larga parte senza sintomi, per cui è molto piu difficile da individuare diventando potenzialmente micidiale per i non vaccinati.
> 
> E queste varianti che circolano adesso sono notoriamente piu aggressive e letali delle precedenti. Chi è vaccinato è protetto dai sintomi gravi, chi non lo è si trova molto esposto, come stiamo vedendo in Germania dove hanno oltre 4000 persone in terapia intensiva, numeri mai raggiunti finora con le precedenti ondate.



Sicuramente i tanti vaccinati mettono maggiormente a rischio i non vaccinati. Ma in fondo la scelta di non vaccinarsi è loro. Però poi non sono cosi fatti loro visto che le cure le pagano tutti. Per correre ai ripari con decisioni subdole il governo spinge sempre più gente a vaccinarsi. A questo punto l'obbligo vaccinale diventa un obbligo. Ma per quelli che nonostante questo non si vaccinerebbo comunque come la mettiamo? Carcere? Patibolo? Deportazione? Non vorrei essere nei panni di chi prendere certe decisioni....


----------



## raducioiu (20 Novembre 2021)

Intanto uno studio britannico durato un anno pubblicato sulla rivista Lancet (spesso citata anche dagli estremisti vax come autorevole) conferma che contagiosità di vaccinati e non vaccinati è simile e in ambiente domestico ovvero dove c'è condivisione al chiuso continua è identica.
Sempre su Lancet si sostiene che è sbagliato e fuorvirante parlare di "pandemia dei non vaccinati" e si invitano alti funzionari di stato e alcuni scienziati a smettere di stigmatizzare i non vaccinati, specie in paesi dove storicamente si sono verificate discriminazioni per colore della pelle (si citano gli USA per i neri) o per religione (si cita la Germania per gli ebrei).


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sicuramente i tanti vaccinati mettono maggiormente a rischio i non vaccinati. Ma in fondo la scelta di non vaccinarsi è loro. Però poi non sono cosi fatti loro visto che le cure le pagano tutti. Per correre ai ripari con decisioni subdole il governo spinge sempre più gente a vaccinarsi. A questo punto l'obbligo vaccinale diventa un obbligo. Ma per quelli che nonostante questo non si vaccinerebbo comunque come la mettiamo? Carcere? Patibolo? Deportazione? Non vorrei essere nei panni di chi prendere certe decisioni....


Ma davvero qualcuno credeva che si sarebbero vaccinati tutti?
A parte il fatto che dentro i no-vax qualcuno erroneamente mette anche coloro che non si possono vaccinare per motivi di salute ma poi come si può anche solo pensare di convincere tutti?
E' matematico che una piccola percentuale sarebbe stata per il NO.


----------

